# Heroes - 10/9 *spoilers*



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

What, no thread? 

It just keeps getting better!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

WTF was that at the end??



This IS getting cooler and cooler.

I still love the Japanese guy. Still not sure about the Ali Larter character.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm diggin' it.

Of course the fact that I play a hero online already makes it even sweeter
www.cityofheroes.com


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> WTF was that at the end??


So Much!

I guess Cheerleader girl ends up on an autopsy table somewhere.. how is she going to talk herself out of that? too many people saw her dead at that point, the police too.

It looks like younger flying guy is going to meet the Suresh boy too.

Multiple occurances of that S-like symbol.

I think I need to watch it again


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Hell of an ending.

Too bad it didn't happen in Miami. Then Alexx (the M.E.) could talk to her, and she could talk back. 

The Versa product placement was really blatant. I had to wince.

I know who the black guy is, thanks to last week's TV Guide, but I'm not sure if he's who the show is making everybody think he is. And that's all I'm saying about that.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> The Versa product placement was really blatant. I had to wince.


It must not have been that blatant since I just watched the episode and I have no idea what you're talking about!  I'm working really hard trying to think of what it is, but I got nothing.

That was a "holy ****" ending if there ever was one. Awesome! And she's definitely going to have a hard time talking her way out of that one. The only storyline I dislike is the Ali Landry storyline - dull, no sympathy for the character, and her powers make the least amount of sense.

I love, love, love Hiro. He is just a lot of fun.

I'm really liking this show! I hope it sticks for a while.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

BAHAHAHAHA
on behalf of claire i say, OH SNAP!!

that was f'ing incredible. i LOVED it. i think some of her organs had been scooped out. so now we know that her power is somehow directly tied into her brain, ok.

yeah, hiro is kicka$$, he is definitely one of my favorites.

i think the black guy is sylar but i'm obviously being led to think that ....i think....or...else....i just think it....*shrug*
though that would be too tidy, the dad and sylar, BOOM, right there together. naw.

there's no way claire can explain anything. lots of people saw her dead and she was hacked up. there's nothing to explain to get things back to normal. time for buffy to grow up 

the MILF stripper didnt' get much storyline tonight i think, which is fine. she'll get more later.

the political brother sucks. bleh.

i was seriously creeped out when the telepathic cop got total silence from that black guys head. 

hiro totally needs a cape 

M.

edit 1:
oh, i liked the product placement. i thought it was cute.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Zevida said:


> It must not have been that blatant since I just watched the episode and I have no idea what you're talking about!  I'm working really hard trying to think of what it is, but I got nothing.


Didn't you see the scene in the airport? Hiro going "Versa! Versa!"?

Edit: I thought it was funny/clever and didn't stink of "product placement" to me. It wasn't forced, but I'm still not buying a Versa


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I dont buy the woodchipper line..show me!


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

Man, the episode was good, but either NBC -HD or my affiliate had some very poor audio. The dialogue was all echoey. Didn't happen during the commercials, so I'm leaning towards NBC


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Hiro (Japanese guy) rocks. Definitely my favorite, though heal-herself-gal could come visit me anytime


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

bdowell said:


> Hiro (Japanese guy) rocks. Definitely my favorite, though heal-herself-gal could come visit me anytime


After 2007 right?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> After 2007 right?


Uh, yes, legal age would be a good idea for what I had in mind


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Oh, I should add that the scene with heal-herself-gal and the boy was more than a bit of a surprise. I know the show has pushed the edge with the blood and such, but heading towards rape in that scene was not expected.

I was half expecting to see her mix in some skills similar to the woman that keeps seeing "another self" in the mirror.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Talk about trauma... having to close your ENTIRE CHEST up yourself. *shudder*


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

bdowell said:


> Oh, I should add that the scene with heal-herself-gal and the boy was more than a bit of a surprise. I know the show has pushed the edge with the blood and such, but heading towards rape in that scene was not expected.
> 
> I was half expecting to see her mix in some skills similar to the woman that keeps seeing "another self" in the mirror.


I got the impression they cut a shot out of the end of that. Unless I just missed it, we couldn't actually tell she had a spike in the back of her head until the scene where it's pulled out. I initially thought she had just broken her neck or something and they cut away before she 'came back' to the guy's surprise.

Since she was 'dead' for so long this time, I wonder if she can tell us what if anything there is in the way of an afterlife


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

choccy said:


> I got the impression they cut a shot out of the end of that. Unless I just missed it, we couldn't actually tell she had a spike in the back of her head until the scene where it's pulled out. I initially thought she had just broken her neck or something and they cut away before she 'came back' to the guy's surprise.


They showed the boy looking at the tree branch/spike in her head right after she fell.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Zevida said:


> The only storyline I dislike is the Ali Landry storyline - dull, no sympathy for the character, and her powers make the least amount of sense.


You mean Ali Larter, right?

The key to the usefulness of her power was mentioned in passing commentary in this episode: she can be in two places at once.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

myriadian said:


> i think the black guy is sylar but i'm obviously being led to think that ....i think....or...else....i just think it....*shrug*
> though that would be too tidy, the dad and sylar, BOOM, right there together. naw.


I'm thinking it's the cute little pixie who is Mohinder's self-appointed sidekick.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I would love to see a Hiro spin-off! He would make for a great adventure sitcom (kind of like Greatest American Hero).

I surfed to lasvegasniki.com and it took me to www.9thwonders.com. I like it when programs use "real" URLs in their programs. That's a lot better than the endless 555-xxxx phone numbers.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> After 2007 right?


She's 17.. She's legal in lots of places.

Right, Doug??


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> She's 17.. She's legal in lots of places.
> 
> Right, Doug??


Yep; if anybody needs a list, just let me know.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Sylar feels a connection to the people that have similar abilities and the original professor was using him to locate them. I also think Sylar has the ability to mimic or take peoples powers once he kills them...something to do with the brains he takes.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm thinking it's the cute little pixie who is Mohinder's self-appointed sidekick.


No way. She's in New York. The black guy was in L.A. Same place where the cop is and where the little girl was in the FBI field office. The bar, too.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

choccy said:


> I got the impression they cut a shot out of the end of that. Unless I just missed it, we couldn't actually tell she had a spike in the back of her head until the scene where it's pulled out. I initially thought she had just broken her neck or something and they cut away before she 'came back' to the guy's surprise.
> 
> Since she was 'dead' for so long this time, I wonder if she can tell us what if anything there is in the way of an afterlife


I saw the spike, at least I think I did!! That last scene was just messed up and I kept thinking through the rest of the show, "what happened to her, go back to cheerleader girl!!" Let's such say I had to pick my chin up off the floor after seeing the end!!

Black dude at the end, the one the cop couldn't read his mind.... super freaky scary!!

Alter ego girl is boring me a little. Maybe there will be more to see later on.

I don't even want to begin to speculate on who this sylar dude is, but he appeared to have all of their powers wrapped up in to one evil dude body.

I'm not sure what to make of the brothers yet. Political brother is an ****** and the other brother seems to need older brother to guide him along some path, but maybe he doesn't and I haven't see that yet.

I'm growing more and more disappointed that the guy with the paintings isn't getting more air time, we aren't seeing much of him and it's making me wonder if he's going to get killed off in the next few episodes. I know that's what the future was suppose to be according to Hiro, but isn't the point of what's going on to try and change the future so the bomb doesn't happen?

Oh and Hiro is a riot!! I swear he's totally entertaining to watch and his side kick has got to think he's totally crazy, at least he did until they thought they were going to vegas! 

I hope that next week they ALL come together, I'm ready for it. But I understand if some of them come together, not all of them. I'm jazzed about this show... it's good, just plain old good!!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Marc said:


> I like it when programs use "real" URLs in their programs. That's a lot better than the endless 555-xxxx phone numbers.


I always crack up at the IP addresses with numbers over 255.

Bad black dude was wearing a pendant with the recurring "S" shape.

I'm expecting the cheerleader to get a visit from Sean Connery who then teaches her how to swordfight. 

Now we know what Mohinder's father looks like. He's a fairly well established character actor. No way they just use his image if they aren't going to actually use the actor too, so I'm guessing that he's actually still alive.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Not usually a fan of this type of genre, but NBC is doin' it well. Love this show! It just gets better every week...


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

It looks like if something enters cheerleader girls brain she can't rebuild, almost like its her kryptinite.

I'm starting to really like this show..


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

rawbi01 said:


> It looks like if something enters cheerleader girls brain she can't rebuild, almost like its her kryptinite.


Jamming planks of wood into one's brain is a lot of people's kryptonite.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> Jamming planks of wood into one's brain is a lot of people's kryptonite.


It was her neck, wasn't it? Maybe it hit the base of the brain/top of the spinal cord?


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

It was the base of the head going up in to the brain.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Who was the timid looking girl following Claire and the quarterback at the bonfire?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm thinking it's the cute little pixie who is Mohinder's self-appointed sidekick.


She *is* quite the pixie, isn't she?


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Who was the timid looking girl following Claire and the quarterback at the bonfire?


Oh ya!! I remember that and I wondered who she was and then wham we were in another part of the story and totally forgot about that. I hope that's explained soon!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Sadara said:


> Oh ya!! I remember that and I wondered who she was and then wham we were in another part of the story and totally forgot about that. I hope that's explained soon!!


I too was wondering about her. I thought she was going to show up when Claire was at the bleachers with the QB.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

So I guess cheerleader girl is going to have to stuff some of her organs back in? Good thing the coroner didn't remove her lungs!


----------



## g808 (Sep 14, 2006)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Man, the episode was good, but either NBC -HD or my affiliate had some very poor audio. The dialogue was all echoey. Didn't happen during the commercials, so I'm leaning towards NBC


Same here.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

g808 said:


> Same here.


Ditto. Everything sounded like it was recorded in a tin can. Very distracting.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I had to crank up the volume to hear the dialogue.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Indeed, the sound quality was like listening to the show through a funnel or a seashell.

I hope they fix it from now on....it was HORRIBLE!

The sound, that is. The episode itself was great! AWESOME. The sequence with Hiro saving the little girl was handled with such flawless execution (especially in HD) that I literally cheered when it went to commercial!!!!!!!!!!!

I, too, bawked at the Nissan Versa reference. Nissan/OMD Los Angeles must have got to the writers pretty early to have them put it in. Blech!!!

At this point I'm trying to decide who is cuter...Milo Ventimigila or Sendhil Ramamurthy. 

Oh, and if Robert Downey, Jr., drops out of "Iron Man" I vote for Adrian Pasdar as Tony Stark!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

atrac said:


> Indeed, the sound quality was like listening to the show through a funnel or a seashell.


Was that only in the HD feed? I watched the HD version and the very beginning wasn't HD...and as soon as they switch it to HD, the audio got messed up.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Was that only in the HD feed? I watched the HD version and the very beginning wasn't HD...and as soon as they switch it to HD, the audio got messed up.


Yes, I should have mentioned that I watched the HD Feed in Los Angeles.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Usually I get extremely annoyed by HD failures and I don't recall any annoyances at all on my recording... HD OTA from the NYC station.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> So I guess cheerleader girl is going to have to stuff some of her organs back in? Good thing the coroner didn't remove her lungs!


Her rib cage looked intact, I don't think any organs were removed and she was just cut open.

Dr. G would have removed the spike before cutting her open, though. Always finish the external exam before going internal


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

I watched it over DTV SD, no sound problems here, but I watch it this way because NBC 4 DC (and, perhaps, NBC as a whole) has a terrible track record with their HD audio being screwed up.


----------



## DMHinCO (Dec 14, 2000)

Several excellent spine-tingling moments. Skylar's ability to force blonde policewoman to put the gun to her head was great, followed by his resurrection. That had me.

Interesting that inscrutable black dude in the bar may bear a family resemblance to a certain blonde hottie's little boy.

I too, think the Indian groupie chickie has nefarious plans. Is she Skylar? Hmm. Hadn't thought about it until it was brought up here.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

DMHinCO said:


> I too, think the Indian groupie chickie has nefarious plans. Is she Skylar? Hmm. Hadn't thought about it until it was brought up here.


Didn't we hear Skylar's voice on the answering machine message and it was a man?

At any rate, I think she has alterior motives. I ain't buying that she's good.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Sadara said:


> Oh ya!! I remember that and I wondered who she was and then wham we were in another part of the story and totally forgot about that. I hope that's explained soon!!


that was the same girl talking to the qb in the beginning in front of the school, and she was maddogging the cheerleader cuz the qb interrupted their conversation to wave hi.

Ever since she discovered her healing power, she has sure been unlucky with the dying and the injuries... garbage disposal, biggest hit in the history of football that exorcist's her head, now stake in head midrape.

The time bending thing is so cool.



Graymalkin said:


> The Versa product placement was really blatant. I had to wince.


Product placement is the new way of life... Advertisers' answer to Tivo. get used to it


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

I liked the "Hiro Effect" - the special effect they used when Hiro froze time.

I know we've seen stuff like that before, but I can't think of example where we've had a camera following a moving character through three dimensions of frozen objects, and being able to disturb debris floating in midair. Pretty innovative for a television show.



Kamakzie said:


> So I guess cheerleader girl is going to have to stuff some of her organs back in? Good thing the coroner didn't remove her lungs!


Maybe she can regrow certain organs or appendages?



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm thinking it's the cute little pixie who is Mohinder's self-appointed sidekick.


Don't know if it's her, but yes - she's cute. I wouldn't mind if they made sure she keeps a prominent role on the show.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

rawbi01 said:


> It looks like if something enters cheerleader girls brain she can't rebuild, almost like its her kryptinite.
> 
> I'm starting to really like this show..


Remember last week the painter had his brain removed from his head. And the police said that was the M.O. for Sylar. Perhaps Sylar realizes that's the only real way to stop these Heroes. Seeing the Cheerleader imobolized with the stick through the brain reinforces that.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Good find on the 9th Wonders comic book site. The title confirms the definition of 9th Wonder. Not that there are 9 of them, but as a group they come after the other 8. The Seven wonders of the world have been around for a long, long time, and everyone knows what the 8th Wonder of the World  is.

We see so many instances of "the shape" now that it's like like finding Hidden Mickeys at Disneyland. The 9th Wonder site does let us know what the shape is, several people here had it right. Curiously, the comic book cover on the site is slightly different than the copy Hiro is waving around and that's what tells us what the shape is.

Here's the image if you want to peek instead of waiting for the show to reveal it:
http://www.9thwonders.com/images/tops/4.jpg


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

That last scene with Claire was just wow.

I'm not a sci-fi fan - the most I've seen are the Star Wars movies (mainly episodes 2 and 3) - and that's it, but Heroes has a good balance (none of that "lets get in a spaceship and fly across the galaxy".


----------



## someToast (Aug 14, 2000)

atrac said:


> Indeed, the sound quality was like listening to the show through a funnel or a seashell.


Yeah, it sounded like they were playing the HD audio and SD at the same time (which could explain why the commercial breaks were ok).

The first 12 minutes of Studio 60 tonight were missing the dialog channel entirely. This makes two weeks in a row of lousy HD from NBC. :down:


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

This show should have been "Hiro" instead of "Heroes". Everyone seems to love the guy. Most of the others annoy me to different degrees.

Petrelli the Elder not telling Petrelli the Younger (notice his Stallone lip?) that he was going lie about him in his speech (when he knew the Younger was going to be there to give a reaction) was stupid. So stupid that no one would ever do it. Only writers looking to create cheap drama would do it. I hate that. 

And painter guy's girlfriend is WAY to hot for little Petrelli. (You guys can keep the pixie, I prefer grown women.)

Officer Parkman is the only other Hero I like right now.

If a nuclear bomb does go off in New York in real life, they're going to have a hard time selling this in syndication. I guess that's a weird thing to think about, but it popped into my head while watching the show.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Yay! I'm officially freaked out and hooked by this show. Lots left open to think about, and I like that. I'm guessing autopsy table for Claire.

The stripper story is the weakest, so far, IMHO. She went to the grandmothers just to say she didn't want to see her anymore??


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I was watching the NBC-East HD feed from NY on DirecTV and suffered no audio problems and only one video glitch, where a couple of frames rolled vertically for a moment. Other than that, it was HD and DD throughout ...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Petrelli the Elder not telling Petrelli the Younger (notice his Stallone lip?) that he was going lie about him in his speech (when he knew the Younger was going to be there to give a reaction) was stupid. So stupid that no one would ever do it. Only writers looking to create cheap drama would do it. I hate that.


Or ... are they setting up brother-versus-brother tension that will build all season to a finale where maybe one will fight the other? And don't forget ... he's a politician. Lying is in his nature.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

drew2k said:


> I was watching the NBC-East HD feed from NY on DirecTV and suffered no audio problems and only one video glitch, where a couple of frames rolled vertically for a moment. Other than that, it was HD and DD throughout ...


I had no audio problems on Minneapolis HD cable...


----------



## ScratchFury (Feb 12, 2005)

I have Time Warner in South Carolina, and there was audio echo on the HD. I was too engrossed in the show to check if the OTA had the same issue.

Did anyone else notice that they showed a topless cheerleader on network television? I wonder what the FCC will say about that?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

No problems with audio on the DFW HD feed.

Who plays blond police woman? She looks familiar. I thought it was Grace from Joan of Arcadia but that's not her.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Who plays blond police woman? She looks familiar. I thought it was Grace from Joan of Arcadia but that's not her.


Clea DuVall


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

bluetex said:


> I'm diggin' it.
> 
> Of course the fact that I play a hero online already makes it even sweeter
> www.cityofheroes.com


That's an older game, but if they advertised the game during this show, they could probably sell a lot of copies.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Man, the episode was good, but either NBC -HD or my affiliate had some very poor audio. The dialogue was all echoey. Didn't happen during the commercials, so I'm leaning towards NBC


ota philly same....like a speaker in a coffee can



Marc said:


> I surfed to lasvegasniki.com and it took me to www.9thwonders.com. I like it when programs use "real" URLs in their programs. That's a lot better than the endless 555-xxxx phone numbers.


Supernatural used real numbers...like 24...dont know why all shows dont do it. Just buy a bank of numbers and let people call in


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

choccy said:


> Didn't you see the scene in the airport? Hiro going "Versa! Versa!"?
> 
> Edit: I thought it was funny/clever and didn't stink of "product placement" to me. It wasn't forced, but I'm still not buying a Versa


Yup, I saw that entire scene but the name of the car (which I'd never heard of before) went in one ear and out the other. I had no idea what it was until I googled it. I guess their advertising didn't really work on me


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

It would have bugged me if the only reason he wanted that car was because he liked it. That he wanted it only because the comic book already placed him it was a clever yet simple reason for it.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought the Versa ad was pretty blatant too. I also noticed Hiro's sidekick stuck his iPod in front of the camera a couple of times.

What happened to the person who took the stick out of the cheerleader's neck? She seemed to wake up immediately. I figured they would pan back and we would see someone looking horrified at seeing her come back to life.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

jking said:


> What happened to the person who took the stick out of the cheerleader's neck? She seemed to wake up immediately. I figured they would pan back and we would see someone looking horrified at seeing her come back to life.


I won't be surprised to find out she's not just in some county morgue. Why would they do a full autopsy anyways? Cause of death is pretty apparent. Perhaps somebody (adopting dad?) took her body to experiment on. Perhaps they even know that pulling out the branch will bring her back.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I didn't really pay attention to the Versa product placement in the show. But, I've seen a lot more platant care placements this year already. But, it's ok, I know it's because of Tivo so I don't really pay attention to them.

Oh and I've seen references to iPods and actual iPods in a TON of different shows. I wonder if that's really product placement, it's like Tivo.... people just refer to it, it's an icon of our times. I seriously doubt that Tivo pays every show that references their product in the dialogue.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Sadara said:


> Oh and I've seen references to iPods and actual iPods in a TON of different shows. I wonder if that's really product placement, it's like Tivo.... people just refer to it, it's an icon of our times. I seriously doubt that Tivo pays every show that references their product in the dialogue.


I've read that Apple actually has a small department in marketing who's job is to seek out and find opportunities for getting iPods and iBooks and whatnot into TV shows and movies.

If it wasn't an iPod, it would have been some other portable video player which would still have been product placement. Or they could have gotten the props department to mock up a fake one but I hate stuff like that... for example, I find it more jarring and disbelievable when TV and movies show PCs running some obviously fake version of a "Windows" OS instead of the real thing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

With the iPod, there was no way they could show us the video on the iPod clearly enough to know it was Stripper Mommy without showing the iPod clearly enough to know it was an iPod. I don't see any other way they could have done it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> Why would they do a full autopsy anyways? Cause of death is pretty apparent.


Immediate cause, but how did she end up with a branch in her head? Was she drunk from the party? On drugs? Did she have some illness which could cause her to lose her balance and fall onto the branch?


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

I am I missing something.... 

Has anyone considered that that was NOT an autopsy result (the open chest), but THAT was the condition she was brought in? 

Maybe something happened to her body between the fall and the table. 

That would also clarify why the "Dr." would remove the splinter spike AFTER her body was splayed open.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> I won't be surprised to find out she's not just in some county morgue. Why would they do a full autopsy anyways? Cause of death is pretty apparent. Perhaps somebody (adopting dad?) took her body to experiment on. Perhaps they even know that pulling out the branch will bring her back.


That crossed my mind as well, but still you would think if whoever pulled out the branch knew she would come back, they would at least be standing there in the room somewhere. Maybe they are off camera and we will see them next week.



Sadara said:


> Oh and I've seen references to iPods and actual iPods in a TON of different shows. I wonder if that's really product placement, it's like Tivo.... people just refer to it, it's an icon of our times. I seriously doubt that Tivo pays every show that references their product in the dialogue.


Yeah, I don't know if the iPod was product placement either, it just seemed odd to me that it was so prominent on the camera a couple of times... as if it was on purpose. Especially the scene where he was copying the video from the computer to the iPod. I could almost hear the director saying, "Camera pans back... okay, now the White 5G Video iPod enters frame..."


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> Clea DuVall


I see she was in several episodes of CSI. That must be where I saw her.


----------



## suerapp (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm assuming that the evil father has her on the table


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

analog4 said:


> That last scene with Claire was just wow.
> 
> I'm not a sci-fi fan - the most I've seen are the Star Wars movies (mainly episodes 2 and 3) -


Star Wars is not sci-fi.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I was just thinking that if the cheerleader can't heal until the foreign object is removed then it would be easy to stop her. Just stab her and leave the knife in, or better yet just shoot her in the head with a low power gun. As long as the bullet doesn't go all the way through she's down for the count.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

mitchb2 said:


> Star Wars is not sci-fi.


Oh, stop it...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jking said:


> Yeah, I don't know if the iPod was product placement either, it just seemed odd to me that it was so prominent on the camera a couple of times... as if it was on purpose. Especially the scene where he was copying the video from the computer to the iPod. I could almost hear the director saying, "Camera pans back... okay, now the White 5G Video iPod enters frame..."


But again, what was important was what was on the screen. If you didn't know that the buddy was obsessing over Stripper Mommy, then you wouldn't understand why he suddenly changed his mind and was eager to drive to New York.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

sonnik said:


> I liked the "Hiro Effect" - the special effect they used when Hiro froze time.
> 
> I know we've seen stuff like that before, but I can't think of example where we've had a camera following a moving character through three dimensions of frozen objects, and being able to disturb debris floating in midair. Pretty innovative for a television show.


I've seen some stuff like this on Smallville, but yeah it was pretty unique and pretty damn cool effect.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> _(...)_ you wouldn't understand why he suddenly changed his mind and was eager to drive to New York.


Vegas, you mean.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But again, what was important was what was on the screen. If you didn't know that the buddy was obsessing over Stripper Mommy, then you wouldn't understand why he suddenly changed his mind and was eager to drive to *New York*.


I think you mean Vegas. 

Edit: Damn, I smeeked!


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> I see she was in several episodes of CSI. That must be where I saw her.


Her largest part that I remember her for was in the HBO show Carnivale.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

loubob57 said:


> I was just thinking that if the cheerleader can't heal until the foreign object is removed then it would be easy to stop her. _(...)_ As long as the bullet doesn't go all the way through she's down for the count.


Sure, if the bad guy knew the details of how her power worked. Chances are any bad guys would just see her shrug off all injuries and think that she was unstoppable.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

suerapp said:


> I'm assuming that the evil father has her on the table


+1


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

suerapp said:


> I'm assuming that the evil father has her on the table


Totally changes the meaning of that with just that quote being displayed. You would really wonder had you not known what this show was about.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

glumlord said:


> Her largest part that I remember her for was in the HBO show Carnivale.


I remember her from 13 conversations about one thing...

Another good episode. Once again the audio was fine for me. Regular feed.

It seems pretty obvious sylar is doing something with the brains, but I'm not sure he's stealing their power... he already can fly and heal himself, but flyboys and healgirl are still alive. Anyone get a good look at the book in his place? I think that ali larter's power might be violent telekenesis.

The intro to the show either revealed info we didn't previously have or toyed with us. e.g. glasses dude, we didn't know "for sure" he was evil, and they claimed he was trying to "destroy them".

Also odd.. they said 5 heros then showed 6, which means 1 of them is not a hero??


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Idearat said:


> We see so many instances of "the shape" now that it's like like finding Hidden Mickeys at Disneyland. The 9th Wonder site does let us know what the shape is, several people here had it right. Curiously, the comic book cover on the site is slightly different than the copy Hiro is waving around and that's what tells us what the shape is.


So it's already been mentioned that the shape was embedded within the genetic data that was scrolling on the laptop, right?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Did I miss something? Who pulled the wooden piece from her head?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I am thinking that the shape really isn't all that significant of a clue. I think it is just something to mark those that have a tie to this genetic evolution.

It was on the cover of the Father's book. It was around Sylar's neck, and it was on the binding of the cheerleaders geometry book, among many other places lastnight. I am really starting to think it is just a marking to identify someone tied to this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Vegas, you mean.


No, New York.

They are going to New York. Hiro wants to drive, because that's what the comic book shows. His buddy wants to fly--until he sees that Stripper Mommy is in Vegas, which is on the way to New York if you're driving. Suddenly, he's behind the drive to New York plan.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Did I miss something? Who pulled the wooden piece from her head?


We don't know who; we only know someone did it while she was on an autopsy table with her chest peeled open.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

If Syler is Patient Zero, it would be possible that he already has all of the powers, and has passed them on to each person, one by one.

Was there something mentioned at the end commentary about "unnatural" mutation, or something like it? I was too busy watching the whole cheerleader scene and didn't really listen closely. I rewound it back with the intention of listening closer, but just now realized while thinking back, that last scene was so cool I don't think I fully listened even the second time.


----------



## chipsndip (Jul 8, 2002)

OK, I had a thought last night... LasVegasNiki is telling her mother-in-law that her (ex?) husband killed his partners, because she found that ring in the graves in the desert. Isn't it more likely that her alter-ego killed them? How else would she know where those graves were? Perhaps the partners turned on him after the robbery, and her "other" protected him... If that's the case, SHE might have the $2mill mentioned by the grandma...


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

chipsndip said:


> OK, I had a thought last night... LasVegasNiki is telling her mother-in-law that her (ex?) husband killed his partners, because she found that ring in the graves in the desert. Isn't it more likely that her alter-ego killed them? How else would she know where those graves were? Perhaps the partners turned on him after the robbery, and her "other" protected him... If that's the case, SHE might have the $2mill mentioned by the grandma...


I assumed the same. She killed them and either framed the husband, or he took the fall for her. She probably has the money somewhere, which could explain how she could afford the nice car.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

So, I'm wondering....

Can Hiro really teleport himself? Or only bend time? If you think about it, they've never showed Hiro teleporting. It was just something he assumed he would be able to do since he could stop time.

Can the brothers only fly when they're together?

Was the body in the desert really one of her husband's associates, or was it the husband himself?

At least they got a TiVo plug in, in addition to the car, I-Pod, etc.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

chipsndip said:


> OK, I had a thought last night... LasVegasNiki is telling her mother-in-law that her (ex?) husband killed his partners, because she found that ring in the graves in the desert. Isn't it more likely that her alter-ego killed them? How else would she know where those graves were? Perhaps the partners turned on him after the robbery, and her "other" protected him... If that's the case, SHE might have the $2mill mentioned by the grandma...


Yes, I too still assume that Nikki killed them. She just hasn't figured it out, yet.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Zevida said:


> Yup, I saw that entire scene but the name of the car (which I'd never heard of before) went in one ear and out the other. I had no idea what it was until I googled it. I guess their advertising didn't really work on me


Sounds like the advertising worked just how they intended it to. You never heard of it, hence you went and looked into it. Now you know. Mission complete.

When I saw the end, I thought Claire removed the branch from her head herself. Because they show it being pulled out and then they pan out to show her on the table but I didn't feel there was enough time for someone to have gotten out of the room. I just assumed after she was out for a while she eventually came back and her first instict was to take out the stick in her head and then she saw the rest of her body and freaked.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

jeetkunedo said:


> So, I'm wondering....
> 
> Can Hiro really teleport himself? Or only bend time? If you think about it, they've never showed Hiro teleporting. It was just something he assumed he would be able to do since he could stop time.


I think last week implied that he just bends it. We know he can go forward in it, come back to present day from the future, and freeze time. We don't yet know if he can speed it up or slow it down or move backwards to relive the past events.

He/we originally thought he teleported himself but when it was revealed that it was 5 weeks in the future, the implication was that he just zapped himself forward 5 weeks and the reason he was in NYC was because that's where he would be in 5 weeks anyways had he not even zapped himself.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Sounds like the advertising worked just how they intended it to. You never heard of it, hence you went and looked into it. Now you know. Mission complete.
> 
> When I saw the end, I thought Claire removed the branch from her head herself. Because they show it being pulled out and then they pan out to show her on the table but I didn't feel there was enough time for someone to have gotten out of the room. I just assumed after she was out for a while she eventually came back and her first instict was to take out the stick in her head and then she saw the rest of her body and freaked.


But her eyes didn't come back to life until after the stick was pulled out.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

jeetkunedo said:


> So, I'm wondering....
> 
> Can Hiro really teleport himself? Or only bend time? If you think about it, they've never showed Hiro teleporting. It was just something he assumed he would be able to do since he could stop time.
> 
> Can the brothers only fly when they're together?


I didn't really understand the conversation in the first ep, but took from it that teleporting and time bending go hand in hand, as in, one is a natural product of the other.

I had the same thought about the brothers last night, but remembered that the younger brother mentioned hovering momentarily when getting out of bed one morning, and I assumed the older brother wasn't around when that happened.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> When I saw the end, I thought Claire removed the branch from her head herself. Because they show it being pulled out and then they pan out to show her on the table but I didn't feel there was enough time for someone to have gotten out of the room. I just assumed after she was out for a while she eventually came back and her first instict was to take out the stick in her head and then she saw the rest of her body and freaked.


They distinctly showed her hazy eyes and slack face. She was dead, imo. A moment (but not instantaneously) after the branch was removed, her eyes cleared up, her pupils dilated, and her notrils flared; her face began to animate. She was alive again.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

jking said:


> I assumed the same. She killed them and either framed the husband, or he took the fall for her. She probably has the money somewhere, which could explain how she could afford the nice car.


I'm still wondering if the father of the kid has some abilities as well. Perhaps the same as Nikki even? Maybe he did kill the guys and take the money but he doesn't even realize it, or does and is putting that money and those powers to other uses....
This falls in line with my thinking that Nikki's kid has abilities/powers as well. IT's genetic right?


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeeters said:


> I think last week implied that he just bends it. We know he can go forward in it, come back to present day from the future, and freeze time. We don't yet know if he can speed it up or slow it down or move backwards to relive the past events.
> 
> He/we originally thought he teleported himself but when it was revealed that it was 5 weeks in the future, the implication was that he just zapped himself forward 5 weeks and the reason he was in NYC was because that's where he would be in 5 weeks anyways had he not even zapped himself.


That's what I was thinking. So does that mean he really just walked into the Ladies restroom last week?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> They distinctly showed her hazy eyes and slack face. She was dead, imo. A moment (but not instantaneously) after the branch was removed, her eyes cleared up, her pupils dilated, and her notrils flared; her face began to animate. She was alive again.


But my thought was it was just a temporary death. Since the injury was to the brain itself this time, it just took longer for her to regenerate and that once she regained motor functions her first instinct was to remove the stick. Once that was removed she could heal at a much faster rate. I just feel that given the amount of time between the removal and the awakening a person would have had to dart out of there real fast. And since the stick was removed very slowly it didn't seem to make since that they would take off running after removing it slowly.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Why would she put on blue gloves before pulling the stick out?


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

mitchb2 said:


> Star Wars is not sci-fi.





Fool Me Twice said:


> Oh, stop it...


That's right, it happened in a Galaxy Far, Far, Away.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Why would she put on blue gloves before pulling the stick out?


I don't know...didn't notice that. Maybe I'll watch it again. But the thing that puzzles me is why didn't they show that person in the room?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Zevida said:


> Yup, I saw that entire scene but the name of the car (which I'd never heard of before) went in one ear and out the other. *I had no idea what it was until I googled it*. I guess their advertising didn't really work on me


Au contraire.. you heard the name and then googled it. You have now been exposed to the name and the existance of this car where you had not been before. The advert worked perfectly


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

sonnik said:


> Maybe she can regrow certain organs or appendages?


When Claire shoved her hand in the garbage disposal it's clear she didn't get to keep all of her original fingers, but her hand regrew back to normal fairly quickly afterward.


----------



## DMHinCO (Dec 14, 2000)

Clea Duvall has an upcoming project called the Itty Bitty Titty Committee. <grin>

Even in her publicity shots, she doesn't smile. That is one serious woman. Perfect for the cop searching for a serial killer role.

I wonder if Sylar is "collecting" powers by stealing the brains of the heroes. He might be lacking the particular ones that the five heroes have.

Good catch on the 5 heroes in the opening monologue. Strippermom Ali Larter seems to be the most likely one to join Sylar, the inscrutable black guy, adopting dad, and skinny Indian groupie on the dark side.

Are there any other bad guys with power that we know of / suspect?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

DMHinCO said:


> Are there any other bad guys with power that we know of / suspect?


Perhaps the brother running for Senator? Maybe he'll go bad, but the little brother will go good.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jeetkunedo said:


> Can the brothers only fly when they're together?


I don't think so---political brother seemed to be aware of the whole flying thing...implying that he had done it previously (and without nurse brother, since nurse brother didn't know about it).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> After 2007 right?


ummm what??? Look at her IMDB page there and her list of stuff

at the end

# "The Guiding Light" (1952) TV Series .... Elizabeth 'Lizzie' Spaulding #2 (1996-2000)
... aka Guiding Light (USA: new title)
# How Do You Spell God? (1996) (TV)
# "Aliens in the Family"
- Too Good to Be True (1996) TV Episode .... Young Girl
# "One Life to Live" (1968) TV Series .... Sarah Victoria 'Flash' Roberts #3 (1994-1997)

um wasn't she NOT BORN YET!?!?!?!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> ummm what??? Look at her IMDB page there and her list of stuff
> 
> at the end
> 
> ...


Guiding Light and One Life to Live are daytime soaps. They are listing when the series originally started, then listing the time period she appeared in that series.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Guiding Light and One Life to Live are daytime soaps. They are listing when the series originally started, then listing the time period she appeared in that series.


jeeze, it's essentially Monday, I'm out of it


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> If a nuclear bomb does go off in New York in real life, they're going to have a hard time selling this in syndication. I guess that's a weird thing to think about, but it popped into my head while watching the show.


Well they already changed the from the original pilot which was 2 hours and had them (the heroes) unfolding a terrorist plot but with the arrests in London they re-shot the pilot.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Well they already changed the from the original pilot which was 2 hours and had them (the heroes) unfolding a terrorist plot but with the arrests in London they re-shot the pilot.


Is that why this show is taking 3+ weeks to get off the ground?


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

anyone know why Sylar keeps going after the little girl? You think she's also super?


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> I don't think so---political brother seemed to be aware of the whole flying thing...implying that he had done it previously (and without nurse brother, since nurse brother didn't know about it).


someone mentioned a theory that the younger guy has an empathic resonator that can copy the power of the person around him. That is why he cannot fly on his own.


----------



## DonRoeber (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm not sure if people have been reading them or not, but the three graphic novels up at nbc.com are interesting. They're pretty short, but the last one disproves a theory that I had about the two brothers. Check 'em out.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Is that why this show is taking 3+ weeks to get off the ground?


I think so. From what I heard they showed at comic con they each unraveled the plot without interacting with each other. The fire that Claire ran into was a terrorist plot along with the bomb that takes out Manhattan.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok, I think I've read every post in this thread, so I don't think I'm smeeking.

Didn't anyone notice that Hiro not only saved the little school girl, but he is the one that placed her in danger?

She was already off the road when the truck was coming.
If Hiro hadn't told his buddy to stop the truck, the buddy wouldn't have jumped in front of it making it swerve off the road and head for the little girl.

If Hiro hadn't been there, the girl would have been across the road, truck would have driven by,
nothing would have happened.

Now I'm wondering if Hiro doesn't play a part in causing the upcoming big boom in New York.
If he doesn't make it to New York, the boom will never happen.
Maybe he'll figure it out during his Las Vegas stopover.

I like the freeze effect when he froze time to save the girl.
Not only did they do the "matrix effect", but when he was walking through the scattering toys, he bumped one making it tumble then freeze again.
Then when he picked up the girl, she stayed frozen in place.
Good attention to detail, they must have known we with TiVo's would be pausing and slo-mo-ing picking it apart.

Sylar appears to have his share of all the powers we've seen so far.
He can take multiple bullets and rise back up, he can read minds, that's how he found the girl, he can control others, he can fly, he has super speed otherwise how could he clean up the apartment and secret room so fast.


jpwoof said:


> anyone know why Sylar keeps going after the little girl? You think she's also super?


The girl was the offspring of at least one superhero parent, so she's got powers and Sylar wants her, I'm betting mirror girl's kid has powers as well.

In fact, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Sylar is cheerleader girls birth father, scary glasses guy is government agent looking for him, those glasses are obviously government issue.

Or, Sylar is mirror girls husband(ex?) and the father of her boy.

Maybe both?

phox


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

DonRoeber said:


> I'm not sure if people have been reading them or not, but the three graphic novels up at nbc.com are interesting. They're pretty short, but the last one disproves a theory that I had about the two brothers. Check 'em out.


I don't see how it disproves anything. We already know that one can fly. The other one only thinks that he can fly.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

jpwoof said:


> someone mentioned a theory that the younger guy has an empathic resonator that can copy the power of the person around him. That is why he cannot fly on his own.


Interesting... that might explain his doodle in the hospital showing him walking on air off the ledge by his brother. He was recently with Isaac who was (I'm assuming) seeing the future while overdosing.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

If flyboy just copies powers around him, maybe he can absorb powers by eating frozen brains too. This would set up the show for a series of battles between super humans, with the villan sylar, possibly eventually played by clancy brown, trying to get more brains than the hero, who, despite having less brain meals, outwits him. Ultimately the hero wins, has all the combined powers of all the heros, and helps build a giant bubble around the earth to stop global warming.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> If flyboy just copies powers around him, maybe he can absorb powers by eating frozen brains too. This would set up the show for a series of battles between super humans, with the villan sylar, possibly eventually played by clancy brown, trying to get more brains than the hero, who, despite having less brain meals, outwits him. Ultimately the hero wins, has all the combined powers of all the heros, and helps build a giant bubble around the earth to stop global warming.


There can be only one plot that stupid.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Someone mentioned that the cheerleader may have pulled the piece of wood out of her own head. Besides, the fact that she didn't come alive until after it was removed, she also didn't have blue gloves on her hand or appear to be able to reach the metal bowls on the table where the stick was dropped in to. Whoever removed it walked out of the room. They didn't show who it was because they want to tease us for the next week!


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

jking said:


> I assumed the same. She killed them and either framed the husband, or he took the fall for her. She probably has the money somewhere,


Yeah, I think her 'other' self killed them and took the money.



jking said:


> which could explain how she could afford the nice car.


B, I, NGO


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jeetkunedo said:


> So, I'm wondering....
> 
> Can Hiro really teleport himself? Or only bend time? If you think about it, they've never showed Hiro teleporting. It was just something he assumed he would be able to do since he could stop time.


Didn't he teleport himself into the women's bathroom at the karaoke bar?


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

What's the deal with Hiro's comic book? In the original NY "flashforward" didn't he get to the end of the comic and it said something like "to be continued..." Is he continually buying new editions of the comic? Is his copy being magically updated a couple pages at a time? Or does his copy contain the complete story, but he only reads it a page or two at a time?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Why would she put on blue gloves before pulling the stick out?


Maybe it was these guys:


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

If you can stop time, then you can, at least from the perspective of other people, teleport yourself. From your perspective, though, it seems like you would still need to move through the frozen "matrixy" world.

Like when he saved the girl from the truck, from an outside observer Hiro didn't stop time, he teleported across the street.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MrGreg said:


> What's the deal with Hiro's comic book? In the original NY "flashforward" didn't he get to the end of the comic and it said something like "to be continued..." Is he continually buying new editions of the comic? Is his copy being magically updated a couple pages at a time? Or does his copy contain the complete story, but he only reads it a page or two at a time?


The last frame of the comic was the guys hitting the road to Vegas in their shiny new rented Versa. Soon after Hiro first gets the comic, he turns to that last page and we see it. All the other pages in the comic were there, _we_ just didn't see them until now.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

MrGreg said:


> If you can stop time, then you can, at least from the perspective of other people, teleport yourself. From your perspective, though, it seems like you would still need to move through the frozen "matrixy" world.
> 
> Like when he saved the girl from the truck, from an outside observer Hiro didn't stop time, he teleported across the street.


be interesting to see him stop time, and then somehow travel to New York to teleport 

I think the whole teleporting thing to NY was just that he fast forward'ed (that a word?) time and he was in NY without really knowing how he got there (that's how it was the future)


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> be interesting to see him stop time, and then somehow travel to New York to teleport
> 
> I think the whole teleporting thing to NY was just that he fast forward'ed (that a word?) time and he was in NY without really knowing how he got there (that's how it was the future)


If he is not really teleporting, but just moving forward to a point in time where he would already be in that spot, then he either already knows this, or we're constantly looking at things 1 minute into Hiro's future. He teleported into the women's restroom, so either he knows that he really just stopped time and walked in there, or he jumped forward in time to a time after he walked in there, and has never jumped back.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

One thing I noticed about the "Hiro Rescues the little girl scene" was that it was shot appropriately enough in Little Tokyo -- Downtown Los Angeles. I'd recognize the statue honoring Astronaut Ellison S. Onizuka and the Shuttle Challenger anywhere.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

arcadefreaque said:


> If he is not really teleporting, but just moving forward to a point in time where he would already be in that spot, then he either already knows this, or we're constantly looking at things 1 minute into Hiro's future. He teleported into the women's restroom, so either he knows that he really just stopped time and walked in there, or he jumped forward in time to a time after he walked in there, and has never jumped back.


Time travel makes my brain hurt.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Royster said:


> Time travel makes my brain hurt.


+1. And the fact that everyone makes up their own set of rules makes my head hurt even more.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

arcadefreaque said:


> If he is not really teleporting, but just moving forward to a point in time where he would already be in that spot, then he either already knows this, or we're constantly looking at things 1 minute into Hiro's future. He teleported into the women's restroom, so either he knows that he really just stopped time and walked in there, or he jumped forward in time to a time after he walked in there, and has never jumped back.


I think he can do both. They keep talking about "space and time," not just "time."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think he can do both. They keep talking about "space and time," not just "time."


 At first, I assumed he was teleporting. Then, after reading the comments here, I started to think it was just a bend of time thing. But now the more I think about it, the more I think you are right.

If the comic book is an indicator of what Herio is doing, I think he IS teleporting. How did he arrive in NYC the FIRST time? He just shows up. That's what we saw in the show, and that's what the comic book showed. If he had simply driven there from L.A., would he be so excited to say "I DID IT!!" in the middle of Times Square??


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

Is that the only power that the cheerleader has? 
She couldn't even fight of a 17year old how is she supposed to help the heroes? 
Her best use would be as a shield if someone was shooting at them!


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, didn't she *just* discover that she had this power. Now maybe she needs some time and experience to help her learn how to use it better, or to realize that she can do other things as well.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Sounds like the advertising worked just how they intended it to. You never heard of it, hence you went and looked into it. Now you know. Mission complete.


Nope. Or really, only sort of. I only googled it because another poster on this site mentioned how blatant the product promotion was and I didn't even notice the product promotion in the episode at all, only because of internet chatter. I would say that the advertising failed miserably if, after seeing the episode, reading this thread and googling the product, I still can't remember the name of the car.

I keep thinking Vespa which makes me think of Spaceballs which makes me laugh.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

someToast said:


> Yeah, it sounded like they were playing the HD audio and SD at the same time (which could explain why the commercial breaks were ok).
> 
> The first 12 minutes of Studio 60 tonight were missing the dialog channel entirely. This makes two weeks in a row of lousy HD from NBC. :down:


I was watching the OTA San Francisco NBC station and had the same problems.

During Heroes, they did fix it from time to time, but then they messed it up again. It was getting predictable because each time it would transition the screen would flicker. They even switched over to two-channel audio a few times. This could have been the local station trying to fix what was clearly a problem with the NBC feed.


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

I was watching Directv mpeg4 hd feed from SF bay area and it the audio was bad. Ended up watching it in SD and the audio was fine.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> At first, I assumed he was teleporting. Then, after reading the comments here, I started to think it was just a bend of time thing. But now the more I think about it, the more I think you are right.
> 
> If the comic book is an indicator of what Herio is doing, I think he IS teleporting. How did he arrive in NYC the FIRST time? He just shows up. That's what we saw in the show, and that's what the comic book showed. If he had simply driven there from L.A., would he be so excited to say "I DID IT!!" in the middle of Times Square??


Since he jumped forward in time, he wouldn't remember traveling there, so from his perspective (at the time) he did teleport there, which is why he would say "I did it!".

IIRC, the only person who kept saying "space and time" was Hiro. In the first episode he was telling his friend that he stopped time and then said that if he could control time, he must be able to control space too. So I'm just wondering if he's assuming he can teleport, or if he really can.

The restroom is the only thing that makes me wonder. If he really did just jump ahead a couple of minutes in time, it would mean that during those minutes he actually walked into the restroom.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

From everything we have seen so far, he at least believes he can teleport. He didn't say, "I plan on going to new york but don't want to wait 4 weeks for a visa and 1 week for the flight so I will fast forward in time"... he wanted to be in new york, bam, he was in new york. I suspect he just doesn't have complete control over his powers, and therefore when he teleported to new york, he also teleported in time inadvertently.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> At first, I assumed he was teleporting. Then, after reading the comments here, I started to think it was just a bend of time thing. But now the more I think about it, the more I think you are right.
> 
> If the comic book is an indicator of what Herio is doing, I think he IS teleporting. How did he arrive in NYC the FIRST time? He just shows up. That's what we saw in the show, and that's what the comic book showed. If he had simply driven there from L.A., would he be so excited to say "I DID IT!!" in the middle of Times Square??


No, in that case it was pretty clearly time travel. He slipped forward along his personal timeline until a point when he was in New York. He was in New York because he had driven there, but the previous Hiro's newly-arrived mind didn't realize that, and thought he had teleported. He also didn't realize that it was five weeks in the future, which would have been a clue as to what had happened.

But the ladies' room incident was pretty clearly teleportation. So we know (or at least strongly suspect) that he can teleport through space, or move through time along his own personal timeline.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

choccy said:


> Always finish the external exam before going internal


Oh, that's always been my policy as well ...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Zevida said:


> Nope. Or really, only sort of. I only googled it because another poster on this site mentioned how blatant the product promotion was and I didn't even notice the product promotion in the episode at all, only because of internet chatter. I would say that the advertising failed miserably if, after seeing the episode, reading this thread and googling the product, I still can't remember the name of the car.
> 
> I keep thinking Vespa which makes me think of Spaceballs which makes me laugh.


Regardless of how it happened, it still happened, which, in the eyes of the advertising department, means it worked. They don't care how it happened, all they care about is extra hits their website is getting from people looking up the car they saw and/or heard about on the show.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Idearat said:


> Here's the image if you want to peek instead of waiting for the show to reveal it:
> http://www.9thwonders.com/images/tops/4.jpg


And it even says "Helix" just below the shape -- so it is a stylized strand of DNA ...


----------



## DMHinCO (Dec 14, 2000)

Cheerleader's role in the gang is going to be raising money. Her plan? Snuff films.

Seriously, though, can't Hiro appear on that same street in NYC in five weeks and his "I DID IT!" result from just having done something else that surprises him?

Incidentally, I loved when Hiro's friend saw the comic book that included the words he had spoken only seconds before. Pretty convincing.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I have to say I love the Hiro moments about 10x more than the rest of the show. I do enjoy the show overall, but the Hiro storyline is just awesome so far.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, in that case it was pretty clearly time travel. He slipped forward along his personal timeline until a point when he was in New York. He was in New York because he had driven there, but the previous Hiro's newly-arrived mind didn't realize that, and thought he had teleported. He also didn't realize that it was five weeks in the future, which would have been a clue as to what had happened.
> 
> But the ladies' room incident was pretty clearly teleportation. So we know (or at least strongly suspect) that he can teleport through space, or move through time along his own personal timeline.


In the scene where he was told that he had been gone 5 weeks, he looked at his watch to see the date. Did the watch show November or October? If he had just jumped forward in time to the point where he would be there anyway, his watch should have shown the future date too, but if he actually teleported has past self across the world and into the future (meaning, I guess, there might have been another Hiro walking around), it would show October... I've got a headache.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, in that case it was pretty clearly time travel. He slipped forward along his personal timeline until a point when he was in New York. He was in New York because he had driven there, but the previous Hiro's newly-arrived mind didn't realize that, and thought he had teleported. He also didn't realize that it was five weeks in the future, which would have been a clue as to what had happened.


Doesn't make sense. In the future he saw, he had been missing for weeks, and his friend hadn't heard from him. In the new timeline he's with his friend whom he convinced of his powers AFTER returning from new york in the comic book. Hiro's experience is the same as ours. Unless there will be two Hiros for a period of time in new york.

When he returned to japan, he had been missing for a couple of days per his friend. It just doesn't make sense that it was trictly a time travel experience...


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

jking said:


> In the scene where he was told that he had been gone 5 weeks, he looked at his watch to see the date. Did the watch show November or October? If he had just jumped forward in time to the point where he would be there anyway, his watch should have shown the future date too, but if he actually teleported has past self across the world and into the future (meaning, I guess, there might have been another Hiro walking around), it would show October... I've got a headache.


Good point, it did say October. However (I'll have to re-watch tonight) I could have sworn he had different clothes between the subway and NYC.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

I watched the SD on NBC in Atlanta for the first time and there were numerous and annoying audio drops but before this episode I had not noticed any...watching it on the sci fi channel.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

jking said:


> In the scene where he was told that he had been gone 5 weeks, he looked at his watch to see the date.


Just when I was ready to pick the teleportation side of this gaunt/goth debate, you ended the debate. You are right, the watch showing 10/2/06 is proof that he teleported, travelling across space and time.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Sophie from Carnivale...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Indestructible cheerleader girl has now been established as "dead", so she can re-emerge as an anonymous hero as nobody will expect her deceased alter ego to come back.
And her organs were still intact while she was on the autopsy table, just freshly splayed open.
How many teenaged cheerleaders have "wood on the brain" anyways? 
And do cheerleaders really wear their uniforms everyday, all day?

Oh, and cyber-stripper MILF's ex-hubby is named D.L. -- NOT Sylar.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

getreal said:


> And do cheerleaders really wear their uniforms everyday, all day?


I had the same thought. She must be like Superman and have a closet full of those uniforms.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

getreal said:


> And do cheerleaders really wear their uniforms everyday, all day?


At my high school they wore them all day on some days (rallys, I think.)


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

loubol said:


> Is that the only power that the cheerleader has?
> She couldn't even fight of a 17year old how is she supposed to help the heroes?
> Her best use would be as a shield if someone was shooting at them!


LOL..Creative use of her powers!


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

DLiquid said:


> Just when I was ready to pick the teleportation side of this gaunt/goth debate, you ended the debate. You are right, the watch showing 10/2/06 is proof that he teleported, travelling across space and time.


Very nice.. case closed!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> At my high school they wore them all day on some days (rallys, I think.)


They wear them all day on game days. They have 2 different uniforms (or at least my team did) one to wear to home games and one to wear to away games.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I was trying to figure out who the actress was at the rental car counter, and I just realized where I recognize her from. She was in the McDonalds commercial where she's talking to the clueless guy "A woman is like a McMuffin..."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, in that case it was pretty clearly time travel. He slipped forward along his personal timeline until a point when he was in New York. He was in New York because he had driven there, but the previous Hiro's newly-arrived mind didn't realize that, and thought he had teleported. He also didn't realize that it was five weeks in the future, which would have been a clue as to what had happened.


In addition to the watch evidence, when the NYPD detectives were holding him for questioning, one of the detectives mentioned that Hiro had no passport or american money on him. That suggests that he teleported there rather than just fast-forwarding himself.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

getreal said:


> And it even says "Helix" just below the shape -- so it is a stylized strand of DNA ...


Uh, yeah. That's why I pointed to the image. I didn't mention it here since some people are touchy about reading about anything that wasn't in the show.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

glumlord said:


> I've seen some stuff like this on Smallville, but yeah it was pretty unique and pretty damn cool effect.


They have done this in The Dead Zone a lot.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> So it's already been mentioned that the shape was embedded within the genetic data that was scrolling on the laptop, right?


Has it also been mentioned that "the shape" also appeared on the jacket of the Professor's book? I wonder if that was the origin of the symbol, and it was then adopted by others, or if the Professor borrowed it from its true source ... whatever that may be.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Sylar appears to have his share of all the powers we've seen so far.
> He can take multiple bullets and rise back up, he can read minds, that's how he found the girl, he can control others, he can fly, he has super speed otherwise how could he clean up the apartment and secret room so fast.


What I want to know is if Sylar painted over the multiple "Forgive Me" and "I Have Sinned" confessions in the secret-room closet! That's SOMETHING that Mohander could have at least brought to the attenton of the police.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> In addition to the watch evidence, when the NYPD detectives were holding him for questioning, one of the detectives mentioned that Hiro had no passport or american money on him. That suggests that he teleported there rather than just fast-forwarding himself.


Wow ... it took a long time for someone to reply with this bit of info... if you hadn't, I was going to!

IMO, this settles it that Hiro can teleport. Someone else pointed this out already, but I think Hiro hasn't honed his ability enough to control both his time-bends and his teleportation, so when he teleports his timing is off. As with most things, I will assume that practice makes perfect ...


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Someone else pointed this out already, but I think Hiro hasn't honed his ability enough to control both his time-bends and his teleportation, so when he teleports his timing is off.


There could also be a relationship where the farther he teleports, the farther in time he travels. Just putting that out there, I doubt it will turn out to be true.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

MrGreg said:


> If you can stop time, then you can, at least from the perspective of other people, teleport yourself. From your perspective, though, it seems like you would still need to move through the frozen "matrixy" world.
> 
> Like when he saved the girl from the truck, from an outside observer Hiro didn't stop time, he teleported across the street.


But he can do more than just stop time, he actually traveled BACK in time as well.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

DLiquid said:


> There could also be a relationship where the farther he teleports, the farther in time he travels. Just putting that out there, I doubt it will turn out to be true.


That doesn't really support how he traveled backwards in time though.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

vertigo235 said:


> But he can do more than just stop time, he actually traveled BACK in time as well.


I'm thinking since travelling back in time can be bad mojo, paradoxes and all that,
he can only go forward then back to his "normal" time.
He really isn't going back in time, just forward then returning.

phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Didn't anyone notice that Hiro not only saved the little school girl, but he is the one that placed her in danger?
> 
> She was already off the road when the truck was coming.
> If Hiro hadn't told his buddy to stop the truck, the buddy wouldn't have jumped in front of it making it swerve off the road and head for the little girl.
> ...


I guess no one noticed.

phox


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> That doesn't really support how he traveled backwards in time though.


I said maybe the farther he teleports, the farther in time he travels. Based on what we've seen, this would obviously have to apply to both forward and back in time. For example, Japan to NY teleport equals 5 weeks either forward or back in time. Dinner table to women's bathroom takes one minute or whatever it was.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

It's been mentioned here, but while I'm enjoying this show, I'm not "wow"ed, mostly because it's soooooooo sssllllllooooooowwwwww. Hopefully the episodes will be on a better pace now that they're past the re-edited section. I understand and appreciate all the voice overs and back references, but if the younger brother says "WE FLEW!" one more time to Adrian Pasdar, I may scream.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Not to get all Paradoxy, but do we think Hiro is actually teleporting back and forth in time, or is he just basically teleporting into his own future/past self.

Could Japan - New York teleporting Hiro run into Japan - L.A. - Drive to New York Hiro?

Or is Japan-LA-NY Hiro going to be in Times Square when Japan-NY teleporting Hiro does his thing, and basically teleports into his own future self.

If so, where did his friend go?

I'm thinking it's the first, so how likely is it that Hiro will run into himself?

-smak-


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> that was the same girl talking to the qb in the beginning in front of the school, and she was maddogging the cheerleader cuz the qb interrupted their conversation to wave hi.
> 
> Ever since she discovered her healing power, she has sure been unlucky with the dying and the injuries... garbage disposal, biggest hit in the history of football that exorcist's her head, now stake in head midrape.
> 
> ...


It doesn't bother me. It is actually more real.

I wince when someone orders a "beer" on TV or says "Cola" for their soda order. In real life, folks order a brand name beer and everyone always orders their favorite (Coke or Pepsi) in restaurants (and often get asked if the other is okay).

If the characters don't break out into a full commercial, I am fine with it.

Now stay away from my Cheesy-Poofs!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> Clea DuVall


But I'm a Cheerleader! That is where I know her from. And why I get somewhat mannish vibe from here (looks like Josh Harnett in drag).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

newsposter said:


> ota philly same....like a speaker in a coffee can
> 
> Supernatural used real numbers...like 24...dont know why all shows dont do it. Just buy a bank of numbers and let people call in


Scrubs, too. You got Turk's answering machine. Supposedly, sometimes the cast would answer live.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> I've read that Apple actually has a small department in marketing who's job is to seek out and find opportunities for getting iPods and iBooks and whatnot into TV shows and movies.


TiVo did this in a way. They gave TiVos to stars and writers in Hollywood and got early mention on shows like Friends.

I am pretty sure XM did it too as I have seen XM boomboxes on sets in the background on shows.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mitchb2 said:


> Star Wars is not sci-fi.


What is it, a documentary?

IMDB classifies it as Action / Adventure / Fantasy / Sci-Fi


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jking said:


> I didn't really understand the conversation in the first ep, but took from it that teleporting and time bending go hand in hand, as in, one is a natural product of the other.


Aye.

It is called the _space-time continuum._

Oh, and the NBC graphic novel says:



Spoiler



...teleports from Tokyo, Japan, to New York City...


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Regardless of how it happened, it still happened, which, in the eyes of the advertising department, means it worked. They don't care how it happened, all they care about is extra hits their website is getting from people looking up the car they saw and/or heard about on the show.


Um, still no, all I did was glance at the search results, I never hit their website. At most, it means their advertising costs will go up because they'll see that one more person has searched on the car name so they'll increase their bid on the keyword thinking that it will increase website hits and conversions when in fact, it will do not such thing.

Any advertising where I watch a portion of video where the name of the product is mentioned several times and shown in a drawing and real life and the name of the product is written out, then I google the name of the product and then participate in a thread about the product and I *still* can't remember the name of the product (other than it's a car - maybe a Nisson and it begins with a "V"), seems to have failed .

At least in my opinion as a marketing professional and a consumer. But what do I know? :up: 

And why am I still talking about stupid product placement when I could be talking about this great show!

To address some recent points:

I think that younger brother is definitely empathic and his abilities are based on the abilities of those he comes in contact with.

Hiro is both time traveling and teleporting. If you can bend time to your will, you surely can bend space to your will.

Time traveling also hurts my head and I prefer to just go along for the ride and not think about if five weeks in the future Hiro runs into time traveling Hiro, etc. And if the nucelar explosion never happens, how does Hiro see it in the future to go back and change it? Hence - head hurting.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Spoilers ahead, based on current knowledge and spoilers published by TV Guide. You've been warned before you highlight!



Spoiler



_I think that younger brother is definitely empathic and his abilities are based on the abilities of those he comes in contact with._
... basically confirmed in spoilered information in TV Guide. The younger brother gets the powers of others around him. Whether or not he retains those powers isn't detailed, but I suspect he gets them only temporarily with each new one taking the place of the last one he had/was using.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Zevida said:


> And why am I still talking about stupid product placement when I could be talking about this great show!


Because the advertising worked


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Zevida said:


> I love, love, love Hiro. He is just a lot of fun.
> I'm really liking this show! I hope it sticks for a while.


This show is getting better every week. I think it has replaced Lost as the show I look forward to the most.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

choccy said:


> Because the advertising worked


Bleh!  Only because of TCF. I wouldn't have given it a second thought except for this thread and now it consumes me.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Zevida said:


> Bleh!  Only because of TCF. I wouldn't have given it a second thought except for this thread and now it consumes me.


That's the beauty of it.. even if you completely skipped over it, other people didn't, and other people talk about it, further exposing you to it and even people who didn't see the show. This was a very clever product placement!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Didn't anyone notice that Hiro not only saved the little school girl, but he is the one that placed her in danger?





phox_mulder said:


> I guess no one noticed.


I noticed. I think we'll see him have to struggle with the unintended consequences of his own actions in future episodes.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

from some of these questions here I wonder if some of you even wacthed this show


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

choccy said:


> Because the advertising worked


+1. There's nothing to feel shameful about, people do it every day. That's the beauty of advertising. You don't have to remember, like or even buy the product. Because for every so many people that looked into a certain amount of people will actually buy it...maybe not you but SOMEONE.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Cheer leader girl's power seems more like a survival trait than a power. Her real power appears to be being a very stupid and unlucky clutz. The healing power has just developed to combat that. Maybe her name should be Anti-Darwin?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm just jumping in at the end of this thread here. I'm glad I didn't start watching this series with my sons. It's clearly not for kids. But based on the ads, they wanted to watch it. Whew.

And as far as product placements go, this one was much better than the lame Ford hybrid SUV one on Alias last year.

Also, was anyone else's audio wonky?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Good attention to detail, they must have known we with TiVo's would be pausing and slo-mo-ing picking it apart.


Right. That must be exactly why they did it.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> There can be only one plot that stupid.


I beg to differ!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> At first, I assumed he was teleporting. Then, after reading the comments here, I started to think it was just a bend of time thing. But now the more I think about it, the more I think you are right.
> 
> If the comic book is an indicator of what Herio is doing, I think he IS teleporting. How did he arrive in NYC the FIRST time? He just shows up. That's what we saw in the show, and that's what the comic book showed. If he had simply driven there from L.A., would he be so excited to say "I DID IT!!" in the middle of Times Square??


His teleporting ability is seperate but integral to his timeshifting ability. He just doesn't know how to fully control it yet which is why when he teleported to new york, he "accidentally" shifted time five weeks into the future as well.

Second - if he was just time shifting (and not teleporting), why wouldn't he remember how he got to New York? Why would he have taken 5 weeks to get to New York, and how did he do it with no ID, and no money?

And why was he able to "bring" the comic book BACK to the present, when it hadn't been written yet?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

loubol said:


> Is that the only power that the cheerleader has?
> She couldn't even fight of a 17year old how is she supposed to help the heroes?
> Her best use would be as a shield if someone was shooting at them!


I was hoping that this power would also have the side effect of making her abnormally strong (as Wolverine's does). I was waiting for the QB to get pushed up into the air and hung on top of the fence.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Also, was anyone else's audio wonky?


SMEEK! 

Yes, apparently its been described as speakers put in coffee cans and other such things but apparently it was only on the HD feed. But it not everyone experienced the problem. I watched it in HD and didn't notice anything wrong.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Loving this show. It's my second favorite now after BSG.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Uh... say, didn't mohinder take photos of everything? Am I imagining that?


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

drew2k said:


> Has it also been mentioned that "the shape" also appeared on the jacket of the Professor's book? I wonder if that was the origin of the symbol, and it was then adopted by others, or if the Professor borrowed it from its true source ... whatever that may be.


Maybe I am imagining things but I swear I saw this symbol in the artists pad as a painting in the background. In fact, I think there were several of them. The only difference is that they were displayed vertically, not horizontally as we saw on the computer.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Uh... say, didn't mohinder take photos of everything? Am I imagining that?


Uh, yes he did.


----------



## mgarthe (Mar 3, 2006)

smak said:


> Not to get all Paradoxy, but do we think Hiro is actually teleporting back and forth in time, or is he just basically teleporting into his own future/past self.
> 
> Could Japan - New York teleporting Hiro run into Japan - L.A. - Drive to New York Hiro?
> 
> ...


On the plane he said he was changing the future. So he would not run into himself.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

LoadStar said:


> Ditto. Everything sounded like it was recorded in a tin can. Very distracting.


Same here.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

danplaysbass said:


> Maybe I am imagining things but I swear I saw this symbol in the artists pad as a painting in the background. In fact, I think there were several of them. The only difference is that they were displayed vertically, not horizontally as we saw on the computer.


That symbols has been popping up everywhere.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

atrac said:


> I
> 
> Oh, and if Robert Downey, Jr., drops out of "Iron Man" I vote for Adrian Pasdar as Tony Stark!


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Uh... say, didn't mohinder take photos of everything? Am I imagining that?


Yes he did, but I can see how showing them to the police wouldn't have much of an effect. He may have just wanted to have actual physical evidence...but that makes you wonder what the point of taking the pictures was to begin with. I guess he'll be using the pictures to study the map that the guy had and maybe try to warn the potential victims.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

danplaysbass said:


> Maybe I am imagining things but I swear I saw this symbol in the artists pad as a painting in the background. In fact, I think there were several of them. The only difference is that they were displayed vertically, not horizontally as we saw on the computer.


Yup, that was brought up in last week's thread. You're right - he had several paintings of the symbol. I think they were shown when Hiro entered the artist's apartment and was looking around.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> I always crack up at the IP addresses with numbers over 255.
> 
> Now we know what Mohinder's father looks like. He's a fairly well established character actor. No way they just use his image if they aren't going to actually use the actor too, so I'm guessing that he's actually still alive.


I'm guessing he's sylar. Makes sense if he has the two places at once ability. Maybe he split for real.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> I'm thinking since travelling back in time can be bad mojo, paradoxes and all that,
> he can only go forward then back to his "normal" time.
> He really isn't going back in time, just forward then returning.
> phox


I going to vote for that -- with a twist. I noticed that when he got "back" his friend said he hadn't seen him for two days, so apparently, he didn't go back to exactly where he started (although the shot in the subway sure looked like he reset all the way) -- maybe, if he spends two days in the future he can only return to two days after he left.

But the lack of his friend in the future, the watch, and the ability to bring the comic book back all point to an actual shift of some sort (which does raise the question of where the "other" Hiro goes when a "past Hiro" jumps in.

Just jumping to where he will be in the future only works if he takes his clothes and stuff with him.

Still, he's financially set for life if he can start bringing back either the financial pages or the winning Lotto numbers.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yes he did, but I can see how showing them to the police wouldn't have much of an effect. He may have just wanted to have actual physical evidence...but that makes you wonder what the point of taking the pictures was to begin with. I guess he'll be using the pictures to study the map that the guy had and maybe try to warn the potential victims.


Hm... but if he shows them to the cops, at least they would investigate. Especially if they asked around about this sylar dude who apparently is a known serial killer (known to a few, anyway).


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

classicX said:


> His teleporting ability is seperate but integral to his timeshifting ability. He just doesn't know how to fully control it yet which is why when he teleported to new york, he "accidentally" shifted time five weeks into the future as well.
> 
> Second - if he was just time shifting (and not teleporting), why wouldn't he remember how he got to New York? Why would he have taken 5 weeks to get to New York, and how did he do it with no ID, and no money?
> 
> And why was he able to "bring" the comic book BACK to the present, when it hadn't been written yet?


When you have control over space and time moving in distance or moving in time is pretty much the same thing.

Hiro didn't have a passport or money when he was in NYC since he didn't use them to get there, he jumped right to that point, NOT following the path in the comic book. He's going there now the slower way to help avert the big boom and maybe the artist being killed.

Not that it should matter, but he didn't bring back a comic that hadn't been written yet, the comic should have been written before he saved the girl or started the trip. That's the whole point of the artist's ability to draw things before they happen.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

smak said:


> Could Japan - New York teleporting Hiro run into Japan - L.A. - Drive to New York Hiro?


When he first teleported to NY he called his buddy in Tokyo who said that he had been missing for five weeks. So that rules out your scenario of running into himself during a drive, because his buddy would've known where he was during those five weeks because they would've been on the road together during that time.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Idearat said:


> Hiro didn't have a passport or money when he was in NYC since he didn't use them to get there, he jumped right to that point, NOT following the path in the comic book. He's going there now the slower way to help avert the big boom and maybe the artist being killed.


But, if he wants to avert the bomb, maybe he should be doing something *different* from what is written in the comic book.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Idearat said:


> Not that it should matter, but he didn't bring back a comic that hadn't been written yet, the comic should have been written before he saved the girl or started the trip. That's the whole point of the artist's ability to draw things before they happen.


And since the comic book is from the future, as Hiro alters the future by interacting with forecasted events, the contents of the book should also be constantly changing to reflect the changes and the resultant predictions.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

mgarthe said:


> On the plane he said he was changing the future. So he would not run into himself.


Still, I have to wonder what would happen if he had tried calling his own cell phone number while in New York in November. Time paradoxes are great fun.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

getreal said:


> And since the comic book is from the future, as Hiro alters the future by interacting with forecasted events, the contents of the book should also be constantly changing to reflect the changes and the resultant predictions.


No. The book is not mystically tied to the future thru some portal. It should stay unaltered no matter what Hiro changes.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> No. The book is not mystically tied to the future thru some portal. It should stay unaltered no matter what Hiro changes.


Not only that, but Hiro isn't doing anything to change the book to begin with. He's being very careful to do exactly what it says in the book.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> No. The book is not mystically tied to the future thru some portal. It should stay unaltered no matter what Hiro changes.


Not necessarily. By altering the future he is also altering his past which includes his trip to the future. 

Just like the family picture in Back to the Future.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Not necessarily. By altering the future he is also altering his past which includes his trip to the future.
> 
> Just like the family picture in Back to the Future.


I know there's a smiley, but I don't prescribe to that view of temporal mechanics.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I know there's a smiley, but I don't prescribe to that view of temporal mechanics.


Neither do I, I subscribe. 

So you are telling me that Back to the Future was wrong? You are shattering my teen years here.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oops, subscribe.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

But he is following the book to a T. The real brain teaser in my opinion is:

Is the comic book written that way because the artist can see the future or is it just fiction becoming fact because Hiro is choosing to do everything it says.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oops, subscribe.


What about Doc Brown and company? Don't leave me hanging.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Am I the only one disappointed that the conversation between Hiro and his friend where he tells him of the nuclear explosion didn't go like this?

Hiro: Someone set up us the bomb!
Friend: What you say!?!?!?!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

He's not following the book exactly... he saved the girl who died in the book, I thought...??


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Figaro said:


> What about Doc Brown and company? Don't leave me hanging.


Oh, okay.

Well, as I said, I believe that if Hiro went into the future it's totally possible to bring back something into the past. Clearly, he was still wearing clothes and a backpack and had money. So, whatever is touching him must go with him. And when he returns with said object, it doesn't change based on alterations between the present and the future it came from.

As most time travel stories suggest, the future is changeable. But that physical object, in this case - a comic book, doesn't change. It's not tied into the future and dependent upon the interval any longer. It's been removed from that timeline and brought into another. It's been cut off from and changes.


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Man, the episode was good, but either NBC -HD or my affiliate had some very poor audio. The dialogue was all echoey. Didn't happen during the commercials, so I'm leaning towards NBC


I'm glad you mentioned this. We had the same poor audio in DFW. It must NBC!


----------



## bubba1972 (Mar 28, 2005)

So wouldn't Hiro have likely killed the girl by moving her out of the way of the truck? The accelleration she would have been subjected to in real time would have been pretty rough. She would have probably burst into flames...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Clearly, he was still wearing clothes and a backpack and had money. So, whatever is touching him must go with him. And when he returns with said object, it doesn't change based on alterations between the present and the future it came from.


The extent of his "touching" things is a weak point. He's touching the atmosphere surrounding him; he's touching the ground below him. Was he holding a handrail on the subway when he transported to NYC?

If we're going to accept he can adjust space and time, I'd suggest we just accept he somehow decides what gets transported with him.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Talk about trauma... having to close your ENTIRE CHEST up yourself. *shudder*


Shouldn't her chest repair itself!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

dswallow said:


> The extent of his "touching" things is a weak point. He's touching the atmosphere surrounding him; he's touching the ground below him. Was he holding a handrail on the subway when he transported to NYC?
> 
> If we're going to accept he can adjust space and time, I'd suggest we just accept he somehow decides what gets transported with him.


Perhaps it's things touching him and not connected to other objects?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Perhaps it's things touching him and not connected to other objects?


But then you'd have to define "thing". For instance a shoe isn't a "shoe" it's typically a cloth or leather insert, maybe a layer of a softer material, then a rubber or leather or plastic sole. And actually it's his socks that'd be touching him, and his socks are touching the interior of the shoe, et. al.

And all those things of course still are touching the atmosphere.

When he transports does he create a vacuum where he originally was, and a little bit of wind where he appears?

He was in a moving subway car when he transported; what happened to the momentum he had? For that matter if he moves in time there'd be different momentum as a body on Earth in the solar system in the Milky Way, et. al.

Best just not to try to resolve these things in some "logical" way and to just accept he transports what he wants.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> He's not following the book exactly... he saved the girl who died in the book, I thought...??


Didn't he save her in the book?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Jericho Dog said:


> Didn't he save her in the book?


Don't think so. They were very excited and he said he changed the future.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Don't think so. They were very excited and he said he changed the future.


In the book he does save her, I thought. That's why he knew to be there. They were ecstatic because it came true, not because they changed the incident.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mhn2 said:


> I'm glad you mentioned this. We had the same poor audio in DFW. It must NBC!


it's something with the HD feed. Audio was just fine on Normal channel 5 (KXAS-TV) (as sent to me by Time Warner)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> In the book he does save her, I thought. That's why he knew to be there. They were ecstatic because it came true, not because they changed the incident.


I remember them discussing how she was going to die and they would try to save her. Why would he say she was going to die if she wasn't going to die and he knew he would save her? He also stated that they changed the future in excitement after he saved her.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I remember them discussing how she was going to die and they would try to save her.


I thought that mean that if they don't try and do what the book has them doing, then she would die, unlike the book.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i missed this episode, will they be reshowing friday on sci-fi?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Figaro said:


> Not necessarily. By altering the future he is also altering his past which includes his trip to the future.
> 
> Just like the family picture in Back to the Future.


You guys aren't thinking fourth dimensionally.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mhn2 said:


> I'm glad you mentioned this. We had the same poor audio in DFW. It must NBC!


Nope. I watched it in Lewisville in HD (FiosTV) and had no audio problems at all.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> Yup, that was brought up in last week's thread. You're right - he had several paintings of the symbol. I think they were shown when Hiro entered the artist's apartment and was looking around.


If I'm not mistaken, this was the first time we saw the professor's book, which had the symbol on the book jacket.

The symbol does keep popping up everywhere so I really do have to wonder if the symbol pre-dates the book jacket design, and the Professor insisted on using it on the cover, or if the symbol was created specifically for the book and only became "popular" after it was seen on the Professor's book ...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> I thought that mean that if they don't try and do what the book has them doing, then she would die, unlike the book.


How would they know that?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

drew2k said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this was the first time we saw the professor's book, which had the symbol on the book jacket.
> 
> The symbol does keep popping up everywhere so I really do have to wonder if the symbol pre-dates the book jacket design, and the Professor insisted on using it on the cover, or if the symbol was created specifically for the book and only became "popular" after it was seen on the Professor's book ...


I think it's a natural impulse for the Heroes to scrawl that symbol for some reason. It's a calling for them. For instance, it was on the cheerleader's textbook. I doubt she had read the professor's tome.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> I remember them discussing how she was going to die and they would try to save her. Why would he say she was going to die if she wasn't going to die and he knew he would save her? He also stated that they changed the future in excitement after he saved her.


Hiro said they had to save her. They had to save her because they saved her in the book. Remember, its their destiny.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I think it's a natural impulse for the Heroes to scrawl that symbol for some reason. It's a calling for them. For instance, it was on the cheerleader's textbook. I doubt she had read the professor's tome.


It also just "coincidentally" popped up in the form of a garden hose and other debris floating in the pool of the murderd guy in that pattern.

It's like the fractal image in Threshold. It's going to automagically pop up in proximity to anything/one invovled with the mutations.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Damn, I missed the pool.


----------



## mcdougll (Jan 27, 2003)

I've got a question about invincible-cheerleader girl. What about pain?
So she's a quick healer, but also she apparently doesn't feel the pain associated with any of her injuries. She didn't realize she had two ribs sticking out of her side, and when it was pointed out, she just pushed them back in. When she woke up on the exam table, all flayed open, she didn't scream in pain, just looked worried. 
So, she heals really fast, and doesn't feel unusual amounts of pain. Would this be two abilities?


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

robbhimself said:


> i missed this episode, will they be reshowing friday on sci-fi?


Yes.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

mcdougll said:


> I've got a question about invincible-cheerleader girl. What about pain?
> So she's a quick healer, but also she apparently doesn't feel the pain associated with any of her injuries. She didn't realize she had two ribs sticking out of her side, and when it was pointed out, she just pushed them back in. When she woke up on the exam table, all flayed open, she didn't scream in pain, just looked worried.
> So, she heals really fast, and doesn't feel unusual amounts of pain. Would this be two abilities?


I know the answer, i saw this on ER, and maybe House, and probably on grey's anatomy, and maybe scrubs... but she has a genetic disorder that doesn't let her feel pain. Easy. 

Re: Hiro
How do you think he controls when or where he ends up after teleporting? What if he ended up in the middle of the new york street in traffic, instead of the sidewalk, or inside a wall? Food for thought.

And 


Spoiler



if I were the empathetic power mooching brother, I would want to become roommates with Hiro.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> Re: Hiro
> How do you think he controls when or where he ends up after teleporting? What if he ended up in the middle of the new york street in traffic, instead of the sidewalk, or inside a wall? Food for thought.


Yeah.
That would make a good show.
We'd be down to "4" Heroes real quick.

And drug boy would make a painting of a wall with arms and legs sticking out of it.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it my imagination, or does the telepathy power only seem to work on strong emotion?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Idearat said:


> When you have control over space and time moving in distance or moving in time is pretty much the same thing.
> 
> Hiro didn't have a passport or money when he was in NYC since he didn't use them to get there, he jumped right to that point, NOT following the path in the comic book. He's going there now the slower way to help avert the big boom and maybe the artist being killed.
> 
> Not that it should matter, but he didn't bring back a comic that hadn't been written yet, the comic should have been written before he saved the girl or started the trip. That's the whole point of the artist's ability to draw things before they happen.


My question was rhetorical. I was proving that Hiro actually teleported to NY and didn't just time shift into the future.

And he DID bring back a comic - to a time before it had been published. He got the comic book from future New York, not present Japan. That's what I meant.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> No way. She's in New York. The black guy was in L.A. Same place where the cop is and where the little girl was in the FBI field office. The bar, too.


but it seems evident that Sylar has all the powers under one roof. Surely he can teleport like Hiro.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

dimented said:


> But he is following the book to a T. The real brain teaser in my opinion is:
> 
> Is the comic book written that way because the artist can see the future or is it just fiction becoming fact because Hiro is choosing to do everything it says.


Remember, the girlfriend told the painter that the comic was late. As long as it takes to storyboard, draw, print and publish a book, it is conceivable that the painter first did the comic before Hiro's five week journey began.

So Hiro teleported to NY, and timeshifted five weeks, to a time when the comic was on the shelves. He bought said comic, and took it back with him to the past.

I don't see why this is a brain teaser. The fact that the comic was written at all with no knowledge of the actual events is evidence of the artist's powers, even if they were happening at the exact same time as he was writing it.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> I was just thinking that if the cheerleader can't heal until the foreign object is removed then it would be easy to stop her. Just stab her and leave the knife in, or better yet just shoot her in the head with a low power gun. As long as the bullet doesn't go all the way through she's down for the count.


i think her body would reject the bullet eventually, a la Wolverine in X2. It might take some time and serious call on her powers, but I am guessing that eventually the bullet would get pushed out of the wound and she'd heal up.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

dswallow said:


> The extent of his "touching" things is a weak point. He's touching the atmosphere surrounding him; he's touching the ground below him. Was he holding a handrail on the subway when he transported to NYC?
> 
> If we're going to accept he can adjust space and time, I'd suggest we just accept he somehow decides what gets transported with him.


if he can decide what (in proximity or touch of him) gets teleported, why drive to NY? Couldn't he grab hold of his friend and teleport them both to desired location? I guess at this point his powers aren't honed enough to zap two animate objects, maybe in future eps. Also, he seems to be following the comic to a T, so I doubt he would deviate even if it made things easier.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

busyba said:


> Am I the only one disappointed that the conversation between Hiro and his friend where he tells him of the nuclear explosion didn't go like this?
> 
> Hiro: Someone set up us the bomb!
> Friend: What you say!?!?!?!


You made me LOL.

Micah: Main screen turn on!
Mohinder: It's you!
Sylar: How are you gentlemen?
Sylar: ALL YOUR POWERS ARE BELONG TO US.
Sylar: You are on the way to destruction.
Hiro: What you say!?
Sylar: You have no change to survive.
Hiro: Make your time!
Sylar: HA HA HA


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

dswallow said:


> When he transports does he create a vacuum where he originally was, and a little bit of wind where he appears?


Obviously whatever physical space he occupies in his destination is exactly transported to his place of departure - he switches spaces with the air in the future!



dswallow said:


> He was in a moving subway car when he transported


No he wasn't. He forwarded five weeks on the train (hence the clock going berserk), then the train stopped, THEN he teleported to NYC.

See? Obvious.

Besides, it is useless to try to explain this show logically and scientifically - the powers are just too fantastic - especially Niki's. How can you explain her ability scientifically? (*Note - this is a rhetorical question, please do not try to answer it. You cannot even attempt it until you know what her power is, anyway.)


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

I do really like this show, but from the beginning there have been a few things that bothered me about it. I haven't really been able to pinpoint anything in particular, but with this episode, I was able to pick out a few examples of things that seemed just a bit off:

1. Mohinder throws his dad's laptop and the book containing the key just magically pop out--too much of a coincidence (and my husband doesn't see how that book would fit in a laptop anyhow). I just thought it was strange that he would throw the laptop in the first place. He wants to find out what happened to his dad, so I don't think it's too wise to go around potentially destroying his possessions.

2. While in Sylar's apartment, Mohinder just so happens to back into the glass that opens to reveal a secret passage. Is this Nancy Drew? Feels like a cop out--too easy.

3. This has been briefly mentioned, but why would Stripper Mommy bring her son with her to her husband's grandmother's just to say that she didn't want to have anything to do with her? This seems both absolutely pointless and cruel (to expose Micah to this bad blood). I think that Stripper Mom is _supposed_ to come across as a sympathetic character, but it's not playing out that way, IMHO.

4. Micah wakes up at the exact moment that his mother finishes burying the bodies. Seems like the digging sounds or the sunrise would have awakened him before this, but no. Everything is too coincidental.

Again, I really enjoy watching this show and usually have no problem suspending disbelief, but these little details just throw me off a bit.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

drew2k said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this was the first time we saw the professor's book, which had the symbol on the book jacket.


Someone here earlier said it looks like half of a DNA strand. Single helix with a few "ladder rungs" still connected.

Works for me.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> I do really like this show, but from the beginning there have been a few things that bothered me about it. I haven't really been able to pinpoint anything in particular, but with this episode, I was able to pick out a few examples of things that seemed just a bit off:
> 
> 1. Mohinder throws his dad's laptop and the book containing the key just magically pop out--too much of a coincidence (and my husband doesn't see how that book would fit in a laptop anyhow). I just thought it was strange that he would throw the laptop in the first place. He wants to find out what happened to his dad, so I don't think it's too wise to go around potentially destroying his possessions.
> 
> ...


One word: FICTION!!

Why do people consistantly want fictional shows to be uber-realistic? All of these things you mentioned are classic storytelling devices and are used in fictional TV shows, movies, books, etc.

Just sit back and enjoy the ride. Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

I know it's fiction. As I said, I usually have no trouble suspending disbelief (I'm a huge fan Lost for goodness sakes), but the way these things were handled seem to cheapen the otherwise fantastic-ness of this show. Just my opinion. There was just a _something_ about the show that bothered me a bit, and I feel as though the examples I listed kind of outlined it to a small degree.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> 3. This has been briefly mentioned, but why would Stripper Mommy bring her son with her to her husband's grandmother's just to say that she didn't want to have anything to do with her?


For the exposition, silly.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

...and I know these are classic storytelling devices...that's the problem. It's too conventional for the feel of the show, which to me, usually feels pretty fresh.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

scheckeNYK said:


> if he can decide what (in proximity or touch of him) gets teleported, why drive to NY? Couldn't he grab hold of his friend and teleport them both to desired location? I guess at this point his powers aren't honed enough to zap two animate objects, maybe in future eps. Also, he seems to be following the comic to a T, so I doubt he would deviate even if it made things easier.


Because the comic book said they would fly to LA and drive from there through Las Vegas to New York. 

BUT if the comic book did say that he and his friend teleport there, I bet Hiro would try teleporting them both there.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

busyba said:


> For the exposition, silly.


I know about plot devices--I'm a high school English teacher. 

Just don't like how it was handled. (sentence fragment)


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> Because the comic book said they would fly to LA and drive from there through Las Vegas to New York.
> 
> BUT if the comic book did say that he and his friend teleport there, I bet Hiro would try teleporting them both there.


Also, he zapped himself 5 weeks into the future, which he clearly did not mean to do. His teleporting is coming along, though. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> You guys aren't thinking fourth dimensionally.


Technically speaking, to travel to the future directly, you would leave our space-time, and enter at another point, and vice versa for travelling back in time.

Therefore, anything you brought back with you will not have any connection to the future, so it would not change when you change the future.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> ...and I know these are classic storytelling devices...that's the problem. It's too conventional for the feel of the show, which to me, usually feels pretty fresh.


Fair enough. I may have overreacted a bit there.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Supfreak26 said:


> Why do people consistantly want fictional shows to be uber-realistic? All of these things you mentioned are classic storytelling devices and are used in fictional TV shows, movies, books, etc.
> 
> Just sit back and enjoy the ride. Don't sweat the small stuff.


While I love all the discussion about things would work in the real word......

It's that time of year for me to bust out the now-classic phrase frequently heard after my wife asks a question.....
Ahem...

"It's a show."


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hiro's trek reminds a little of the scene in the Matrix, where Neo knocks over the vase but AFTER the Oracle tells him to "not worry about the vase." He asks her how she knew, and she says "What will really bake your noodle later on is, would you still have knocked it over if I hadn't said anything?"

I sense some noodles baking on the thread ...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> No. The book is not mystically tied to the future thru some portal. It should stay unaltered no matter what Hiro changes.


I think it is (or should be).

Remember, it is created by a guy who sees the future. The actual future, not something alternative (then it wouldn't be a superpower).

If Hiro changes his present which changes the future, the changes would be reflected back into the artist's vision which would change the comic book.

Nice circle, huh?

Unless the comic book actually has him jumping ahead to time and then coming back and then fixing everything. Then the comic book was showing Hiro's future and not THE future.

My head hurts.

I think the book has already changed. The story was Hiro showing up and ended with him getting blowed up. And either that comic book is a whole lot of pages or he is buying new ones.

I prefer to think that the book changes. Nice neat logic that fixes itself.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

classicX said:


> Technically speaking, to travel to the future directly, you would leave our space-time, and enter at another point, and vice versa for travelling back in time.


Piling on here....

If you only jumped in TIME and not SPACE, you would find yourself in a vacuum somewhere cause (newsflash), the earth MOVES.

If you don't change your spatial location and only your time, you will NEVER wind up in the same place you left even if it were only a second.

So, to be a SUCCESSFUL time traveller (and not one that just winds up wherever the random improbability matrix sends you a la Zaphod Beeblebrox) you have to adjust your spatial coordinates.

Geez. I have to write this again....SPACE/TIME CONTINUUM.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I think it is (or should be).
> 
> Remember, it is created by a guy who sees the future. The actual future, not something alternative (then it wouldn't be a superpower).


That doesn't make sense. If it is a superpower, it's to change the future. Otherwise it's just like watching a future on TV. Why see it if you can't change it?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I think it is (or should be).
> 
> Remember, it is created by a guy who sees the future. The actual future, not something alternative (then it wouldn't be a superpower).
> 
> If Hiro changes his present which changes the future, the changes would be reflected back into the artist's vision which would change the comic book.


But Hiro is NOT changing anything. He's being VERY careful to sticking to doing EXACTLY what the comic says. Whether it would or wouldn't change is irrelevant because he's doing exactly what the book says.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I get my HD feed from LA via DirecTV and the audio was badly distorted, just like others here have reported. I was wondering about the source of the problem, it appears to have been introduced somewhere on the NBC feed.

Time travel always follows the rules decided upon by the the writers of that particular piece of fiction. In Back to the Future, the picture changed as Marty changed the future. In Terminator, no matter what Reese or the terminator did, they remained unchanged, even though what they did altered the version of the future that they had come from. This was confirmed in T3 where the D-Day that Kyle had mentioned in T1 passed by with no takeover by the machines. The time travel in Star Trek, especially Voyager, was all over the place, and internally inconsistent with that in Enterprise (I still love the scene where Scott Bacula licks the copper spoon, then uses it to go back in time. Yeah, right!) In Stargate they used their own rules, suggesting that they should not alter anything, but implying that they COULD not alter anything since they had already been a part of the past that led to their "present". This was dropped in the latest time travel story on SG-1 a couple of years ago with the fish in the pond thing.

Whatever temporal mechanics these guys decide on is what is "real" in this universe.

It is a good show, but, as has been said, it reminds me of the first few episodes of "The 4400". Let's hope it stays as good as "The 4400" started out.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

MFruchey said:


> 3. This has been briefly mentioned, but why would Stripper Mommy bring her son with her to her husband's grandmother's just to say that she didn't want to have anything to do with her? This seems both absolutely pointless and cruel (to expose Micah to this bad blood). I think that Stripper Mom is _supposed_ to come across as a sympathetic character, but it's not playing out that way, IMHO.


I got the impression that the grave site was "on the way" to the grandmother's place (they drove through the desert both there and on the return), and going there was a way of getting the kid in to the car and driving him out in to the desert without having to explain what she was doing other than to say "we're going to grandmas".


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Because the comic book said they would fly to LA and drive from there through Las Vegas to New York.


And do it in a Nissan Versa!

Versa! Versa! Versa!


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> That doesn't make sense. If it is a superpower, it's to change the future. Otherwise it's just like watching a future on TV. Why see it if you can't change it?


See the term "Cassandra Complex".


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

MFruchey said:


> 3. This has been briefly mentioned, but why would Stripper Mommy bring her son with her to her husband's grandmother's just to say that she didn't want to have anything to do with her?


I thought that at first, then I realized that she probably isn't planning to go back home, since she is running away from the mob. If that is true, then where was she going to leave him? She went to the mom's to confront her with the ring -- which seemed really dumb, too, but maybe she was hoping that the mom would tell her where the husband is.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, reading through this thread would have been much faster if I didn't have to read all the crap about whether Hiro was teleporting and how time travel works. Just accept that it's happening in this fictional show and don't try to overanalyze it.

As has already been said, "It's a show!"


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> I think it is (or should be).
> I think the book has already changed. The story was Hiro showing up and ended with him getting blowed up. And either that comic book is a whole lot of pages or he is buying new ones.
> 
> I prefer to think that the book changes. Nice neat logic that fixes itself.


I'm fairly certain that the book didn't show Hiro and the nuclear explosion - that was only in "real life". The book seems to be static, and Hiro is following it by the letter. Of course, now the book is over and they're "on their own", so we'll see what happens.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

hapdrastic said:


> I'm fairly certain that the book didn't show Hiro and the nuclear explosion - that was only in "real life".


We saw panels of the comic showing the conversation that Hiro was having with the detectives where he's told that it's November not October, and the last panel on that page was the tight shot of Hiro's shocked face as he watched the blast wave of the nuke approaching (we saw this several scenes before the scene where that happened).

Basically, absoultely everything we've seen happen to Hiro thus far has also appeared in the comic.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> We saw panels of the comic showing the conversation that Hiro was having with the detectives where he's told that it's November not October, and the last panel on that page was the tight shot of Hiro's shocked face as he watched the blast wave of the nuke approaching (we saw this several scenes before the scene where that happened).
> 
> Basically, absoultely everything we've seen happen to Hiro thus far has also appeared in the comic.


Yes, but it doesn't show what happens after they get in the car and head for Vegas. It shows what Hiro experienced during his teleport, but not what will happen next. Think of Hiro's teleport into the future as part of his linear storyline on Oct. 2. He left on Oct. 2, he had experiences in NYC, and he returned somewhere around Oct. 4. All of these are included in the book but nothing after approximately Oct. 9, when they get to LA and head for Vegas is in that edition of the book.

Maybe Hiro needs to teleport again, buy the next edition of the book, and then come back.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> Wow, reading through this thread would have been much faster if I didn't have to read all the crap about whether Hiro was teleporting and how time travel works. Just accept that it's happening in this fictional show and don't try to overanalyze it.
> 
> As has already been said, "It's a show!"


I was thinking it would go faster if people wouldn't whine 6 pages in that their high priced HD TV set had fouled up audio.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> Wow, reading through this thread would have been much faster if I didn't have to read all the crap about whether Hiro was teleporting and how time travel works. Just accept that it's happening in this fictional show and don't try to overanalyze it.
> 
> As has already been said, "It's a show!"


If it's "just a show" why do some people get so worked up over others taking it seriously? They need to chill out and realize it's just a show.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Not everyone is happy to be featured in _Heroes_.
http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-g...eroes,0,1817275.story?coll=zap-news-headlines


> The company that makes In-Sink-Erator garbage disposers is suing NBC, claiming that an episode of the new show "Heroes" makes the product look bad.


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

alansh said:


> Not everyone is happy to be featured in _Heroes_.
> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-g...eroes,0,1817275.story?coll=zap-news-headlines


Yeah, we talked about this in either the Pilot thread or last week's thread.

And it's presumably the reason that the Pilot has been pulled of iTunes (at least right now).


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

alansh said:


> Not everyone is happy to be featured in _Heroes_.
> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-g...eroes,0,1817275.story?coll=zap-news-headlines


are they saying that your hand will not get choped off if you stick you hand in there?

so is colt going to start sueing a tv show if they show someone getting shot by there guns?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I love this show, but you guys are the biggest bunch of nitpickers  This is worse than any Lost thread, or discussion about how exactly Stargates work. 

No doubt, there are details embedded in the show (the reappearance of the symbol everywhere, and even Peter being able to draw in the hospital), but I honestly think, that some of little quirks and gaps should either be explained by suspension of disbelief, or simple oversight by the writers. As Supfreak26 said, sit back and enjoy the show. 

I'm just glad someone recognized McDonalds Girl at the car rental place. I thought she looked familiar. 

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to book a test drive for a Nissan Versa.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Supfreak26 said:


> Just sit back and enjoy the ride. Don't sweat the small stuff.


+1

Sometimes I wonder how could things happen like that, but if I think about it for more than about 5 seconds, I start to think "What the heck do I care?" and move on to something else.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

> Emerson's suit claims the scene "casts the disposer in an unsavory light, irreparably tarnishing the product" by suggesting that serious injuries will result "in the event consumers were to accidentally insert their hand into one."


Um... dumb-a$$ lawyer dude. Serious injuries _will_ result if you stick your hand in a garbage disposal. How is this casting them in an unsavory light? The fact that she was able to quickly heal from the injury? I would think this would SELL in-sink-erators - "Hey, if it can mangle hands, just think what it can do to banana peels!"

Do you think people would be dumb enough to try this and assume that their hand will heal as Claire's did? I say let stupid people figure it out for themselves.

This is what's wrong with America. Well, one of the things wrong with it, anyway. Why is this country so litigious?


----------



## dengel (Oct 19, 2001)

I DID IT!

Love Hiro! 

Really wish the show was Hero and not Heroes...

d.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

After watching Peter utterly fail to fly again, (the kid with the drink and cape was hysterical), I am increasingly of the opinion that his power is to mimic other people's powers when he is near them, and that his brother is the one who can fly.

Once they all get together, I can see him wanting to stand near Claire a lot.

Didn't his brother also say that once he caught Peter he lost control? Hinting that maybe Peter also affects how other people can use their powers?

So let's see, Mohinder, the Petrellis and the painter are all in New York, Hiro and pal are headed to Vegas where Nikki is, and Claire and the cop are presumably now somewhere close to each other. Looks like we'll finally see at least somebody hooking up soon. Peter knows the painter painted HIS future.

And aren't we still missing a Hero?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

> Emerson's suit claims the scene "casts the disposer in an unsavory light, irreparably tarnishing the product" by suggesting that serious injuries will result "in the event consumers were to accidentally insert their hand into one."


If the thing is so safe, why don't Emerson's lawyers stick their hands in it?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Didn't anyone notice that Hiro not only saved the little school girl, but he is the one that placed her in danger?


I saw that too. I haven't decided what I think about it, but I saw it.



TonyD79 said:


> I wince when someone orders a "beer" on TV or says "Cola" for their soda order. In real life, folks order a brand name beer and everyone always orders their favorite (Coke or Pepsi) in restaurants (and often get asked if the other is okay).


Except my dad. He always asks for a "diet cola", supposedly indicating that either is fine. He invariably is asked "Is Pepsi okay?" (or Coke). Annoying, but I guess if all day long you ask about the alternative if the customer asks for anything but your specific brand it's probably second nature to confirm.

It doesn't bother me either. I find the generic products distracting. I don't like it, however, when the actor carefully picks up the product so the full label is showing. THAT looks stupid and unnatural. Just pick it up. We're going to recognize a damn coke can.



MFruchey said:


> 1. Mohinder throws his dad's laptop and the book containing the key just magically pop out--too much of a coincidence (and my husband doesn't see how that book would fit in a laptop anyhow). I just thought it was strange that he would throw the laptop in the first place. He wants to find out what happened to his dad, so I don't think it's too wise to go around potentially destroying his possessions.
> 
> 3. This has been briefly mentioned, but why would Stripper Mommy bring her son with her to her husband's grandmother's just to say that she didn't want to have anything to do with her? This seems both absolutely pointless and cruel (to expose Micah to this bad blood). I think that Stripper Mom is _supposed_ to come across as a sympathetic character, but it's not playing out that way, IMHO.
> 
> ...


2: I need to rewatch that scene. The book could possibly have been tucked in a bay for an extra hard drive, battery, or optical drive. I've actually (*cue the sound of Robin being added to the national no-fly list*) always thought that would be the perfect way to smuggle something on board a plane, since the laptop would still power up and function normally.

3: Perhaps she thought the grandmother would agree with her. When she saw she was sticking by her son she threw down her edict and stormed out.

4: That bothered me too. It would have been so easy to get around too, just have her slip and make a noise right at the car. Putting the shovel in the trunk, or something. He wouldn't see anything, but the noise would jar him awake.

ITA re: suspending disbelief. I'm great at it (HUGE Joss fan!) but the kid waking up really jumped out at me. I don't watch fiction trying to tear it apart and am really disappointed when stuff like this breaks my tv-watching trance. 



Idearat said:


> I was thinking it would go faster if people wouldn't whine 6 pages in that their high priced HD TV set had fouled up audio.


Amen. Next week could we have a special thread for people to complain about their A/V problems? My 8yo 25" Sony had no troubles. 

ETA: The female FBI agent was the invisible girl on Buffy, Marcie Ross. Ironic so many people had trouble placing her.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

busyba said:


> If the thing is so safe, why don't Emerson's lawyers stick their hands in it?


I wouldn't ever push my luck doing something stupid for the sake of testing doing something stupid, but a garbage disposer has a rotating plate at the bottom of the compartment with a few spinning lugs on top of it; shredding happens on the perimeter. It's not like blades are inside it swinging all over the compartment; your fingers/hand would need to be within about 1/2" or so of the very bottom or touching the sides of the compartment to have any chance at all of getting cut, and even then it'd be more like touching a grinding wheel than getting sliced by a knife.

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garbage_disposal :
A high-torque, insulated electric motor spins a round, horizontal turntable above it. The turntable is surrounded by a shredder ring, which has sharp slots. The food waste sits on the turntable, and through centrifugal force is forced to its perimeter and through the shredder ring. The turntable has a number of swiveling lugs  similar to little dull blades  attached to its topside, which assist in forcing the waste through the shredder.


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

> 2: I need to rewatch that scene. The book could possibly have been tucked in a bay for an extra hard drive, battery, or optical drive. I've actually (*cue the sound of Robin being added to the national no-fly list*) always thought that would be the perfect way to smuggle something on board a plane, since the laptop would still power up and function normally.


When I was working computer repair I ripped apart a notebook computer to replace the motherboard on it. Can't remember the brand, either Acer or IBM I think. Anyways there was this plastic tray inside just under the front top panel that has the mouse pad on it. The plastic tray was absolutely nothing except a space filler but it was definitely big enough to smuggle a bunch of stuff in it and anything in said tray would not touch any electronic parts. Book it wouldn't have fit though.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I have an old Sony Vaio which has slots for dual batteries.

That book could easily fit in the extra battery slot, and the computer would still work off the single battery.

Even the floppy/CD drive slot would hold the book.

I doubt newer slimmer notebooks would have room though.


phox


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

choccy said:


> I got the impression that the grave site was "on the way" to the grandmother's place (they drove through the desert both there and on the return), and going there was a way of getting the kid in to the car and driving him out in to the desert without having to explain what she was doing other than to say "we're going to grandmas".


Ok, I can see that as feasable. Still doesn't seem right to make him leave just as they got there, but stipper mom isn't exactly coming across as Parent of the Year anyhow.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

MFruchey said:


> Ok, I can see that as feasable. Still doesn't seem right to make him leave just as they got there, but stipper mom isn't exactly coming across as Parent of the Year anyhow.


I thought the burial ground was at a dead end, though. Once she was done, she had to turn around and go back. It was miles out of her way.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:
 

> I thought the burial ground was at a dead end, though. Once she was done, she had to turn around and go back. It was miles out of her way.


Not a dead end, but she did turn around. She could have just been down a side road though, a slight detour, which makes complete sense. Who would bury bodies on the side of a major highway, even in the middle of the desert?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

choccy said:


> Not a dead end, but she did turn around. She could have just been down a side road though, a slight detour, which makes complete sense. Who would bury bodies on the side of a major highway, even in the middle of the desert?


If I hadn't just posted about this thread being full of nitpicking last night, I'd respond to this by saying that the road was definitely blocked off by a barrier of some kind.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

jschuur said:


> If I hadn't just posted about this thread being full of nitpicking last night, I'd respond to this by saying that the road was definitely blocked off by a barrier of some kind.


OK, dead end it is. It's still just a side road off the main road, which I presume is between her home and the grandmother's home.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Robin said:


> 2: I need to rewatch that scene. The book could possibly have been tucked in a bay for an extra hard drive, battery, or optical drive. I've actually (*cue the sound of Robin being added to the national no-fly list*) always thought that would be the perfect way to smuggle something on board a plane, since the laptop would still power up and function normally.


It would probably be a good way to try, but since we x-ray things at airports this might not be that foolproof a method. But it was a cool way to hide something - unless someone stole your laptop, that is.

And don't you worry Robin, as someone who is on the No Fly List I can tell you there will be no sound once they add you. Not even that little annoying Southwest *ding*. But, congrats anyway and welcome to the group!


----------



## DMHinCO (Dec 14, 2000)

Oh yeah. I forgot one thing that might be somehow a little important.

In the desert. In the middle of nowhere. No traffic even comes by. She's digging holes for hours and nobody even came by to investigate her headlights.

Then why, as she is driving away, do they make her drive on the wrong side of the road so we can see the many dark tire tracks (from people speeding away even) that are on the road in that exact burial spot? IIRC, they seemed to indicate people accessing the OTHER side of the road in that deserted desert area.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

The tire tracks were a mistake - the crew were doing donuts in that sweet ride earlier in the day


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

DMHinCO said:


> In the desert. In the middle of nowhere. No traffic even comes by. She's digging holes for hours and nobody even came by to investigate her headlights.
> 
> Then why, as she is driving away, do they make her drive on the wrong side of the road so we can see the many dark tire tracks (from people speeding away even) that are on the road in that exact burial spot? IIRC, they seemed to indicate people accessing the OTHER side of the road in that deserted desert area.


Well, we don't know that for sure -- maybe the did see her and drove away REAL FAST!

Or, the one plot of ground isn't the only place she (or whoever) buried bodies out there!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I have just caught up with this show. I am really loving it! 

I read the thread but skimmed parts of it, hope this isn't a smeek:

I am thinking Claire's dad knew that she was going to have that accident before it happened. The last thing he said to her was "Be careful," which I remember thinking did not make much sense since he knows she is invincible. It would make a lot more sense if he also knew that she would soon have an accident that would test the limits of her powers. Since precognition is one of the powers, it seems possible that Daddy would have that knowledge somehow, especially if he is working/in contact with other heroes (Sylar?). Another possibility is that he set up the accident to test her. Either way, if that's true, I would expect him to be there when she gets up.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Is this show in jeopardy of being cancelled since it is not getting the expected ratings? I hope not. I sure hope NBC gives it it's due chance.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Last I heard it got a full season order.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

It was reported that it is one of the first shows to have been give the green light for the full year.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> It was reported that it is one of the first shows to have been give the green light for the full year.


That's right. I remember seeing that now.

Not sure why I thought this one was in jeopardy. Just paranoia I guess.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I can see the potential for suckage, though. It may go the way of Surface.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I liked Surface! 

I don't like the Surface recap announcer at all, though. Recaps from last week don't need to have narratives and editorialization! Just show us the clips and let us figure it out.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I can see the potential for suckage, though. It may go the way of Surface.


Just that fact that NBC uses the same announcer they used for Surface to lay out the upcoming episode freaks me out.

I keep waiting to hear a slip of _"Is Nimrod the Killer?"_


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

dimented said:


> Is this show in jeopardy of being cancelled since it is not getting the expected ratings? I hope not. I sure hope NBC gives it it's due chance.


You must be thinking of another show.. Heroes is getting great ratings (yay!)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> That doesn't make sense. If it is a superpower, it's to change the future. Otherwise it's just like watching a future on TV. Why see it if you can't change it?


Did you ever read the Legion of Super Heroes? Dream Girl could see the future but not change it.

No, it wouldn't be a superpower if someone could see the future without being able to change it? Right. Cause everyone can do that.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Did you ever read the Legion of Super Heroes? Dream Girl could see the future but not change it.
> 
> No, it wouldn't be a superpower if someone could see the future without being able to change it? Right. Cause everyone can do that.


But we're talking about 2 heroes combining to change the future. Maybe Dutch Boy can only see the future but not change. But others who view his paintings can change it.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> But we're talking about 2 heroes combining to change the future. Maybe Dutch Boy can only see the future but not change. But others who view his paintings can change it.


But can't anyone change it? I mean if he can see it whats stopping him from changing it? Meaning what is stopping him from leaving town so he doesn't die if he sees that as part of the future?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

dimented said:


> But can't anyone change it? I mean if he can see it whats stopping him from changing it? Meaning what is stopping him from leaving town so he doesn't die if he sees that as part of the future?


He can't change it because he's too high to even see straight. That sounds crazy, but it may be built into the show. He can only paint the future while high, and he certainly can't go help anybody in that state.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

dimented said:


> But can't anyone change it?


I would think so.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone wonder why the famale cop was SO quick to accept that Matt could read minds?

I really wouldn't want to be the cop that stopped Niki.

I guess we can assume that beer and telepathy don't mix.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

dimented said:


> Meaning what is stopping him from leaving town so he doesn't die if he sees that as part of the future?


You can't do that.. Didn't you ever see Final Destination?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

getreal said:


> When he first teleported to NY he called his buddy in Tokyo who said that he had been missing for five weeks. So that rules out your scenario of running into himself during a drive, because his buddy would've known where he was during those five weeks because they would've been on the road together during that time.


But after he teleported to 5 weeks ahead, he then came back to 5 weeks previous in Tokyo, and took his friend with him. So when the 5 weeks ahead Hiro calls his friend in Tokyo, shouldn't he not be there anymore?

The first time Hiro tests his powers out, his friend should be in Tokyo. But testing those powers out puts in a change of events where his friend should not be in Tokyo anymore.

My head hurts.

-smak-


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

What is hero-ish about *not* changing a future disaster?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

stiffi said:


> He can't change it because he's too high to even see straight. That sounds crazy, but it may be built into the show. He can only paint the future while high, and he certainly can't go help anybody in that state.


Or maybe he will learn to use his powers without drugs. Or the cop will read his mind while he's on drugs and tell them what to do as he sees it in the painter's mind.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

dimented said:


> But can't anyone change it? I mean if he can see it whats stopping him from changing it? Meaning what is stopping him from leaving town so he doesn't die if he sees that as part of the future?


Well, let's back up a bit. With the exception of the big mushroom cloud thing (where presumably you could figure out by the buildings exactly where ground zero was) what exactly is it that he is supposed to change?

He is getting still images and painting them. He hasn't been giving any indication that he knows any more than the image -- he keeps flipping out when he later sees it on the news or in the paper.

So great -- "There's going to be a big fire somewhere, uh, sometime." Until he sees it on the news, he can't pin it into anything. Even the comic book -- two Japanese guys are talking somewhere. Although, if he did draw and publish the comic and it DID show Hiro going into his studio and finding his dead, de-brained body... ick.

I'll second the "get out of Dodge, real fast" theory. I mean heroism is all well and good, and fictionally, I'm sure he'll become pretty useful. And if he had any reason to think that someone would take him seriously, then maybe he should report it, but talking as realistically as such things allow, about the time I have a solid reason to believe the city I live in is going to get nuked any day now, it is time to look into relocating. Fast.

I mean seriously, what is he going to do, call the FBI? "Look, I can prove it. Here are all these other pictures that I painted that are exactly the same image as was on TV! How could I have painted them?" "Uh, by watching TV and painting them AFTER the event? Thanks for calling, and by the way, you're under arrest for the drugs."

Nope, I bet it's the other heroes that are going to change things.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Or maybe he will learn to use his powers without drugs. Or the cop will read his mind while he's on drugs and tell them what to do as he sees it in the painter's mind.


As far as we know, the cop can't "read" minds, only hear thoughts as the little voices in our heads. The one you are hearing right now as you read this.

He has not demonstrated the ability see images or go beyond that. He may though, in due time as their powers get stronger.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I hope we get an Anti-Hiro. With a goatee. And a sinister laugh.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I hope we get an Anti-Hiro. With a goatee. And a sinister laugh.


Now THAT would be a test of acting ability!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

sonnik said:


> I liked the "Hiro Effect" - the special effect they used when Hiro froze time.
> 
> I know we've seen stuff like that before, but I can't think of example where we've had a camera following a moving character through three dimensions of frozen objects, and being able to disturb debris floating in midair. Pretty innovative for a television show.


The Dead Zone used to do this first season or two, including him moving things sometimes, but they seem to have tired of it along the same time they forgot Johnny's visions were from someone else's perspective.


----------



## Vroomfondel (Jul 10, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> What is hero-ish about *not* changing a future disaster?


If you remember "City on the edge of Forever" - an original series Star Trek episode, Kirk becomes a hero for NOT stopping Joan Collins from being killed, saving the world from a very different future if she had lived.

It IS possible to be a hero by inaction as well as by action!


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Vroomfondel said:


> It IS possible to be a hero by inaction as well as by action!


Well, yes, if you have 300 years of perspective. It's a bit tougher to explain why not saving a little girl from a truck, or preventing a city from getting nuked is a good thing without it.

Though, presumably, Hiro might be able to jump ahead a bit and see which way the wind blows, especially after the others understand his powers -- "I'm here from last Tuesday, anything we did that we shouldn't have?" Sort of a self-imposed Groundhog's Day, although my guess is that if they did do that, it would be more along the lines of "7 Days" where they find out about a future event and try to stop it. Ummm, like they are in the process of doing now.......


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I wince when someone orders a "beer" on TV or says "Cola" for their soda order. In real life, folks order a brand name beer and everyone always orders their favorite (Coke or Pepsi) in restaurants (and often get asked if the other is okay).


I have never been in a restaurant that had both, ever. There's no point in ordering your particular favorite, so contrary to your report, I find it amazing anyone ever does. Just saying "cola" seems quicker than the whole "And a diet Pepsi." "Is Coke okay?" exchange.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Well, from the episode title, it looks like at least a few of them "Come Together" and discover each others' powers.

O/T, but My wife HATES serialized shows like this and every week she swears off the show (and Prison Break). Then the next week rolls around and she just HAS to know what happens. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hunter Green said:


> I have never been in a restaurant that had both, ever. There's no point in ordering your particular favorite, so contrary to your report, I find it amazing anyone ever does. Just saying "cola" seems quicker than the whole "And a diet Pepsi." "Is Coke okay?" exchange.


Actually, I prefer to be specific in that case.

"And a diet Coke."

"Is Pepsi OK?"

"Well, no."  "But I guess I don't have a choice."

Then I smile, so the waitroid won't take it personally.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Vroomfondel said:


> If you remember "City on the edge of Forever" - an original series Star Trek episode, Kirk becomes a hero for NOT stopping Joan Collins from being killed, saving the world from a very different future if she had lived.
> 
> It IS possible to be a hero by inaction as well as by action!


But, Kirk saw the future with Edith Keeler and chose to let her die, thereby altering the future back to what it "should be."


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

classicX said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this?


I've never met your wife.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm thinking it's the cute little pixie who is Mohinder's self-appointed sidekick.


+1. This girl is no good.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

classicX said:


> O/T, but My wife HATES serialized shows like this and every week she swears off the show (and Prison Break). Then the next week rolls around and she just HAS to know what happens. Is anyone else experiencing this?





dswallow said:


> I've never met your wife.


ROFL!! :up:


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok so I watched it in HD in Los Angles market and had no audio problems, however I did watch it OTA not from DTV. 

This show keeps getting better and better, gives me something to look forward to on Monday nights.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> I have never been in a restaurant that had both, ever.


I've been in quite a few Chinese places that have one on fountain and the other in bottles/cans. There was a pizza place I used to frequent that had both on fountain. Most places dont have both because they get the syrup cheap/free if they buy one companies cups.

I reconized Clea DuVall but couldn't place her. I knew her from The Faculity.

The first two episodes cut off at the last minute (I now have a 3 minute buffer) that was very annoying. The first episode cut just as the politican brother leaped to catch the other brother. The second episode cut just as the explosion happened.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Hunter Green said:


> I have never been in a restaurant that had both, ever. There's no point in ordering your particular favorite, so contrary to your report, I find it amazing anyone ever does. Just saying "cola" seems quicker than the whole "And a diet Pepsi." "Is Coke okay?" exchange.


Only if you'd be happy with either. If I ask for Coke and am offered Pepsi instead I'll pass in favor of iced tea.

So do you order a "cola"? Do you not get the "Is coke okay?" like I reported above?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

If I don't know which team that particular restaurant is on, I'll just say "diet brown". Waitrons are invariably amused and figure it out immediately, with very few exceptions.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> If I don't know which team that particular restaurant is on, I'll just say "diet brown". Waitrons are invariably amused and figure it out immediately, with very few exceptions.


You might want to be careful with that if you get a jerky waiter.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> I have never been in a restaurant that had both, ever. There's no point in ordering your particular favorite, so contrary to your report, I find it amazing anyone ever does. Just saying "cola" seems quicker than the whole "And a diet Pepsi." "Is Coke okay?" exchange.


Are you nuts? Pepsi is evil evil evil. 

I ask for Diet Coke. If they try the "Is pepsi ok..." routine, it's iced tea for me. I even ask for Coke when I KNOW it's a pepsi place, just to bug 'em (ok, I gotta get a life). I'm lucky I live in Texas, which has a much higher coke market share than the nation in general.

Did I mention pepsi is evil evil evil?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

classicX said:


> As far as we know, the cop can't "read" minds, only hear thoughts as the little voices in our heads. The one you are hearing right now as you read this.


Dude! Get out of my head! That's just freaky!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

on the topic of cola, it's great for getting stains off silverware...for some reason my knives come out of the dishwasher all icky and i found out by accident that cola eats away the dirt really well!


----------

